# News - PC Games Exklusiv: Leseraktion mit Gewinnspiel: Emotionen in PC-Spielen



## Administrator (4. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,541321


----------



## Razor (4. Januar 2007)

Episode 1 - Alyx Begrüßung am Anfang und die nachfolgende gemeinsame Flucht waren für mich ganz großes Kino


----------



## Burtchen (4. Januar 2007)

Razor am 04.01.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Episode 1 - Alyx Begrüßung am Anfang und die nachfolgende gemeinsame Flucht waren für mich ganz großes Kino



Sehr schön    - aber Ihr könnt gerne deutlich ausführlicher schreiben, mit Wörtern wie "als", "weil", "im Gegensatz zu" - das wird auch beim Gewinnspiel berücksichtigt


----------



## ich98 (4. Januar 2007)

Spontan fällt mir da Sims2 ein.

Ich konnte einfach nicht speichern, als meine "Frau" gestorben ist. Die war mit einfach zu sehr an Herz gewachsen.   


Bei Lego SW 1 kam der Tod von Padme irgendwie nicht so traurig rüber, die Komik durch die Mimik und dieser "X-X-Blick" haben mich eher zum schmunzeln gebracht.


----------



## Razor (4. Januar 2007)

Burtchen am 04.01.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt gerne deutlich ausführlicher schreiben, mit Wörtern wie "als", "weil", "im Gegensatz zu" - das wird auch beim Gewinnspiel berücksichtigt



Menno - mein schöner Edit  

also, ein Neuanfang 

*Episode 1*

Der Anfang war wohl der überraschendste und emotionalste der HL Saga, die ohne die ausgefeilte Charactertechnik wohl nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Alyx Begrüßung, das sofrtige Zurückschrecken und Wegschauen, wenn man sie (länger) ansah...(erinnert mich an die rotwerdende Merryl aus MGS1 für di PS1 )

Grade hier ist ein großer Ansatzpunkt für "emotionale Spiele" (bzw. denen, die sich das auf die Fahne schreiben wollen), je realitätsnaher und grafisch besser gestalteter die Charaktere, desto mehr wird der Spieler/ werde ich persönlich von ihnen angesprochen, von iheen Blicken verfolgt, in die Welt hineingezogen.

MMn entstehen mehr Emotionen bzw. ein besseres Atmospohäre-Erlebnis wenn die Charaktere eher digitalen Schauspielern gleichen, denen man die Gefühle aus dem Gesicht ablesen kann, als grobtexturierten und proportionierten Pixelblöcken.
Also ist die Grafik imho ein wichtiger Faktor in der Wiedergabe bzw. Erzeugung von Emotionen.





Spoiler



Gegen das Klischee des emotionslosen Zombies vor dem Bildschrim!


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ....ich bin damals (letzte Weihnachten wars), als ich schon den ganzen halben abend das neue Quake 4 gespielt habe, beinahe vor Spannung und mitgefühl geplatzt , als ich erst in einen Strogg verwandelt wurde und mich wenig später durch den Raum kämpfte , wo ich verwandelt wurde. Ich sah alles wieder und mein Partner wurde vor meinen augen einfach so in die höhe gerissen.

Das hat mich damals in der frohen Besinnlichen Zeit dermaßen in den Bann gezogen, dass ich wahrscheinlich erstmal nur baff rumstand.
Ich fand es so toll von der Egoperspektive die Operation zu erleben, dann in den Röhren transportiert zu werden udn von marines durch "Rohen Kolbeneinsatz" aus eben dieser befreit zu werden.

Desweiteren hatte ich aufeinmal im selbigen Spiel eine art "patriotistische Phase" 
Zum einen war ich voll Stolz, dass es anscheinend ein Deustcher namens "Strauß" in den Rhino Squad geschafft hatte und hatte ihm immer im auge, als ich mich mit ihm durch versch. Levels schoß. als es dann noch hieß "Retten sie Strauß" war ich noch nie so schnell und treffsicher in meinem Leben.
Dieses Lebensnahe fluchen von ihm ....der akzent ....allgemein die besondere Rolle als Techniker ...ich war fasziniert  :love:

Allgemein haben es mir die versch. Zwsichensequenzen und gescripteten Ereignisse angetan in dem spiel.
Als ich mich aufeinmal wieder in sicherer Nähe meiner Kameraden ahnte ein riesiger Roboter erscheint und unseren nuklearsprengkörper "defragmentiert"
"Das war doch nicht das ding, wofür ich ne ganze studne brauchte um es hierher zu kriegen", dachte ich wütend und hatte hass auf die spinne 

Mein Gott ...da gabs echt viel *grad wieder alles einfällt*



Dawn


----------



## major-dutch (4. Januar 2007)

Ganz klar Silent Hill 2. Ich habe das Spiel damals innerhalb von 2 Wochen fünfmal durchgespielt, weil es mich so gefesselt hat. Emotional aufrüttelnd besonders durch die hervorragende Musikuntermalung.
An einer Stelle trieb es mir Tränen in die Augen: als James in das Zimmer mit dem Videorecorder geht und ein altes Video anschaut, mit einem geradezu nach Trauer lechzenden Klavierstück untermalt. Der Gedanke daran erzeugt jedesmal wieder Gänsehaut bei mir.   --md


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Januar 2007)

Also die größten Emotionen die ich je in einem Spiel war in Unreal 1. Es war damals mein erster Egoshooter der mich durch die Atmosphäre am Anfang in den Bann Riss. Es war ein Game das durch perfekte Hintergrundgeräusche sich so anfühlte als wäre dieser Planet echt, man wäre mittendrin. Man begegnete die bösen Skaarj mit ihren bösen Schergen und den friedlichen Nalis. Durch einen Übersetzer den man am Anfang im abgestürzten Gefängnisschiff fand erfuhr man das diese friedliche Rasse als Sklaven gehalten wurde und den Spieler als Messiahs sah der die Dämonen (Skaarj) vertrieb. Leider stellte sich später ferner heraus das deshalb und wegen dem Spieler (mir) viele Nalis verfolgt und hingerichtet wurden das mich damals sehr wütend und auch traurig machte.


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (4. Januar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel „Mafia“ eines der emotionsvollsten. Trotz des Alters spiele ich es zwischendurch gerne, da ich dieses typische Mafia-Flair genieße. Durch das Missionsdesign,die Zwischensequenzen (z.b.die „Intermezzos“), Gesprächen zwischen den NPCs und dir und die Tadellose Vertonung verwächst, man immer weiter mit seinem Charakter.Ob Tommy nun in die „Familie“ aufgenommen wird,seine Frau kennen lernt, seinen Mafiakollegen verliert oder am Ende ermordet wird,alle diese Momente (und noch mehr) erlebt man mit,als ob man Tommy wäre.Gerade die –in meinen Augen geniale-Endsequenz, in welcher er hingerichtet wird hat mich berührt und zu einigen Überlegungen über das Leben u.a. motiviert.Das tolle an dem Spiel ist auch,das einem die menschliche Seite Tommys so hervorragend präsentiert wird.Die Gewissensbisse jemanden zu töten,die Wut auf die Mörder seinen Freundes,oder die nackte Angst um seine Familie.Diese ganzen Gründe lassen den Charakter nicht so leblos und kalt wirken,sie geben ihm eine Art Menschlichkeit weshalb ich mich damals sehr mit ihm verbunden fühlte.
Meines Wissens nach ist es das bis Dato erste Spiel welches all diese Elemente enthält,auch deshalb war ich so fasziniert von ihm.Alles in allem ein Spiel bei dem ich die meisten bzw.intensivsten Emotionen hatte.Ob Trauer,Wut,Mitgefühl,da war eigentlich alles dabei.
Alles in allem:Ein geniales Spiel,und ich hoffe auf einen weiteren Titel.
mfg,
Mariachi


----------



## kosaki (4. Januar 2007)

Ganz klar, Doom3.
Mit 5.1 sound, ich hatte wirklich teilweise Angst.... einmal hab ich nur ein Keuchen hinter mir gehört und hab mich umgedreht, aber halt nicht im Spiel sondern in echt, wie der Typ in "A Gamers Day"...
Vorallem die  (roten) Wandbemalungen haben es mir angetan...


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Januar 2007)

Das erste Spiel dass mich von der Atmosphäre her als erstes richtig tief in seinen Bann gezogen hat war Gothic 1. Die dunkle, gefährliche Atmosphäre kam mir wie ein Spiegelbild meiner eigenen Identität vor. Als ob ich in einem falschen Jahrhundert geboren wurde. 

Ausserdem haben mich Spiele wie Max Payne 2, Return to Castle Wolfenstein und CoD2 in gewisser Weise direkt emotional angesprochen. Sei es durch die glaubhafte Umgebung, die realitische Darstellung vergangener Zeiten oder einfach nur durch das sehr gut gelungene Leveldesign, was seinen ganz eigenen Charme hatte, so dass es einem leicht fiel sich ins Spiel zu denken - in die Spielwelt...

Wenn ein Spiel richtig gut ist, träume ich auch davon. Quasi eine unfertige Szene, die ich dann in meinem Kopf weiterführe.


----------



## kavoven (4. Januar 2007)

Die fesselnste Story hatten meiner Mienung nach bisher Freelancer und ein Spiel namens G-Police (Anno 1997 oder so ^^). Vor allem der Verrat im letzteren vom eigenen Team-Kameraden hat mich damals mitgenommen.
Freelancer war einfach die Ganze Zeit sehr interessant und spannend 

Aber ansonsten emotionen kamen bisher noch in keinen Spiel rüber, außer vielleicht der ein oder andere Wutausbruch bei G3 über die Bugs... *g*
Da ist mir Alyx aus HL2 immer noch am sympathischten gewesen...


----------



## roflolmao-b4sti (4. Januar 2007)

bei mir ist das spiel mit dem ich die meisten emotionen verbinde immer noch beyond good & evil(insgesamt übrigens immernoch sehr empfehlenswert, aber das ist ein anders thema). als da unser dickes, putziges schweinchen entführt wird und wir nur hilflos zusehen können ging mir das schon irgendwie nahe, man hatte mit ihm schon eine richtige freundschaft aufgebaut, er immer mit seinem "jet-boots... attacke!!!" und den ratschlägen, das ist einem da (also mir zumindest) alles nochmal durch den kopf gegangen...
und auch am ende im abspann, als da der 1a cliffhanger kommt in dem man sieht, dass... naja vllt. will ja jemand das noch spielen . naja aber da denk ich jetzt noch manchmal dran und es ist schon ewig her dass ich das gespielt habe!


----------



## ashura-hades-666 (4. Januar 2007)

Bei mir war der erste richtig emotionale Moment in Final Fantasy VII.

Die Stelle in der Sephiroth Aeris tötet. Man hat in diesem Spiel einen echten Bezug zu den Charakteren bekommen und als dann Aeris getötet wird kann man die Trauer, die Wut und Verzweiflung Clouds richtig nachempfinden.

Für mich immer noch das Beste RPG und im Allgemeinen das Beste Spiel überhaupt.  

Diese Szene war für mich definitiv die emotionalste Moment den ich je in einem Spiel erlebt habe. Das Spiel fesselte einen von Anfang an durch eine mitreißende Story, glaubwürdige Charaktere und große Momente.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2007)

da muss ich wohl mal wieder *FINAL FANTASY VII*, nennen (auch wenns ursprünglich kein pc titel war) . 

auf eine bestimmte szene mag ich mich aber nicht festlegen, weil das diesem grandiosen titel niemals gerecht werden könnte.


----------



## mordenkain (4. Januar 2007)

Die größten Emotionen kamen bei 2 Spielen:
1. Jedi Knight (1 und 2)
Der orchestrale Soundtrack ist immer wieder verdammt gut! Wenn man dann ein Areal betreten hat, wo die Musik leiser wurde und langsam ein imperialer Marsch einsetzte wusste man, dass es gleich rund geht!
Es war auch unheimlich geil, endlich als Jediritter mit einem Lichtschwert herumzufuchteln. Ich gebe zu, ich mußte immer wieder neu laden, wenn ich in einen Raum  mit dutzenden STurmtruppen kam, um alle filmreif mit dem Laserschwert umzumähen (nein, nicht weil ich gewaltverherrlichend bin, sondern weil da einfach dieses unvergleichliche Filmfeeling aufkam).

Wo ich gerade bei StarWars bin: Bei X-Wing vs TIE-Fighter als Imperialer X-Wings zu jagen, versetzte mir immer wieder eine Gänsehaut, wenn mein Flügelmann mit einem dröhnenden Ionenantrieb an mir vorbeijagte.

2. Unreal 1
Ich glaube ziemlich am Anfang kam man in das Bergwerk oder was das war, man ging einen Gang mit flackernden Lampen entlang und plötzlich... KLACK KLACK  KLACK ging eine Lampe nach der anderen aus!! Geräusche  und Schritte kamen näher in der Finsternis... VERDAMMT, ich Idiot war jung und habe  es in der NACHT gespielt. Ich hatte ja so ein Schiss, dass ich einfach nur wild um mich geballert habe. Ja, da hat mein Herz echt gerast! Das war bisher das erste und einzige Mal, dass ich beim Spielen so ein Schiss hatte, da alle Spiele das dann nur noch kopiert hatten und man den Effekt schon kannte....!

Mordenkain


----------



## roheskaninchen (4. Januar 2007)

Ein Emotionaler Effekt in einem Spiel der funktioniert hat war, kurz vor dem Ende von Mafia. Als Sam zu Tom sagt "Und Frank war der einzig, wirkliche Freund des Don. Freundschaft ist ein Scheißdreck wert" und darauf von Tom erschossen wird. Die ganze Geschichte von Mafia ist ein Emotionales Meisterwerk.

Man wird im ganzen Spiel immer mehr in die Mafia eingebunden und es sind nicht nur leblose Charaktere. 
Als man nach dem Banküberfall in Paulis Wohnung kommt und er tot am Boden liegt. 
Oder als es dann endlich zum Showdown kommt und man Sam töten muss. 

Sehr emotional finde ich auch den Moment ganz am Ende als Tommy tot im Gras liegt und erzählt worauf es im Leben ankommt. 

Zur Musik: Gothic 1 + 2 

Mafia : Tommy hat Sam angeschossen udn läuft langsam durch den Gang. Immer wieder ertönten hintereinander langsam und abwechselnd immer 2 Töne die lauter und lauter werden und dann schießt Tommy zum ersten Mal in Sams Rücken. Danach ertönt die Klasse Musik, die auch im Menü kommt. Finde ich sehr sehr geil.


----------



## Tengri (4. Januar 2007)

Es gibt sehr viele PC Spiele, die auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise für mich bewegend waren. Aber eines der Spiele, die mich wirklich "gepackt" haben war....überraschenderweise Conflict Freespace 2. Dieses Spiel war kommerziell nicht sehr erfolgreich, so dass es wohl nie einen dritten Teil geben wird und es war auch alles andere als perfekt.
Ich hatte den ersten Teil sehr gerne gespielt und war damals in erster Linie von der Grafik begeistert. Dann kam der zweite Teil...und ich war sofort gefangen. Das Szenario war 20 Jahre nach dem Ende des ersten Teils angesiedelt. Zunächst bekämpft man nicht den alten Feind (den man ja in einer wahnwitzigen Mission am Ende des ersten Teils besiegt hatte), sondern man kämpft gegen (nicht sehr originell) Rebellen. Nach und nach dringt man in den Missionen weiter vor und plötzlich hat man doch Kontakt zu dem alten Feind: Den Shivanern. Der erste Panikmoment: Scheiße, das ist die Schiffsklasse vom ersten Teil, die ich in der Endmission fast nicht kleingekriegt habe. Hier aber: Kein Problem. Die eigene Technik ist weiter fortgeschritten, man zerlegt das Ding ohne große Probleme.
Zudem hat man ja auch in den eigenen Reihen einen 5km langen Titanen...der wird den Shivanern schon zeigen wo es lang geht. Also freut man sich, auch einmal der Überlegene zu sein. 
Doch irgendwo in einem Nebel sieht man plötzlich die Konturen von einem viel größeren Schiff der Shivaner....sehr viel größer. Und plötzlich ist man in der Defensive. Das Teil kriegt man nicht klein. Jedenfalls nicht so schnell. Was folgt ist eine Reihe von Missionen, wie sie dramatischer nicht sein können. Schilde ausschalten, Waffen ausschalten...und dann schafft man es mit letzter Kraft das Mistding zu zerlegen...und dabei geht der eigene Titan drauf.
Und dann der emotionale Höhepunkt. Man bekommt den Auftrag, in ein Shivaner System zu springen, da diese jetzt ja wahrscheinlich verwundbar sind, weil sie ja unmöglich noch mehr von den großen Dingern haben können. Vorfreude: Jetzt aufklären und später zahlt man denen alles heim.
Sprung durchs Sprungtor erfolgt wie üblich...dann hört man den Kollisionsalarm und sieht ein riesiges Objekt vor sich "Hochziehen, hochziehen". Im letzten Augenblick kann man den Zusammenstoß vermeiden und erkennt, dass noch eines dieser riesigen Schiffe hier im System steht. Ok, denkt man....eines schaffen wir auch noch. Und dann sieht man sich einmal genau um und erkennt: Im ganzen System wimmelt es nur noch vor diesen Riesenschiffen. Knapp 100 Stück....PANIK! Raus aus dem System, so schnell es geht.
Danach die Missionen...nur noch Angst: Die Riesenflotte kommt und wird alles zerstören. Keine Chance, kein letzter Plan à la Luke Skywalker. Zurückziehen und den letzten Sprungpunkt hinter sich schließen und nur beten, dass die Shivaner keinen anderen Weg zu uns finden.
Die letzte Schlacht ein reines Rückzugsgefecht...bis das SIgnal zum Absetzen kommt. Zig Frachter und Kreuzer bleiben zurück....und mit letzter Kraft schafft man es durch den Sprungpunkt.
Damals geriet ich wirklich von einem Hoch ("Jetzt zeigen wir es denen") in den Zustand absoluter Angst...fantastische Leistung und ich trauere immer noch um den 3. Teil


----------



## stronzo181 (4. Januar 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Final Fantasy VII war das mit Abstand emotional ergreifenste Spiel, das ich jemals gespielt habe. 

Wenn es tatsächlich eine Firma schaffen würde, dieses Spielerlebnis mit der Technologie von Heute zu verbinden, dann bin ich Käufer Nr. 1


----------



## ComKeifei (4. Januar 2007)

Mein erster emotionaler Augenblick in einem Computerspiel war beim Spielen von Outcast. Kennt das noch einer? Der Hauptdarsteller hatte die deutsche Synchronstimme von Bruce Willis und passte perfekt dazu.
Ich reiste mit den beiden Wissenschaftlern in eine andere Dimension und musste mich auf die Suche nach den Mons machen. Immer wurde von einer bösen Gottheit geredet, die schon seit vielen Jahren die Bevölkerung versklavt. Als ich mein erstes Mon fand und ich feststellte, dass es sich um eine Computerkarte handelte, wusste ich, dass etwas faul war. Das war schon ein emotionaler Augenblick. Als ich aber nach mehreren Spielstunden feststellte, dass einer der beiden Wissenschaftler der böse Gott war, klappte mein Kiefer bis zum Boden. Durch die Reise in eine andere Dimension ist der wissenschaftler irgendwie viele Jahre früher als ich angekommen. Er hat sich den Mythos des Gottes zunutzen gemacht und sich als Verkörperung dieses Gottes ausgegeben. Das war echt ein grandioser Augenblick. Sowas gibt es nicht oft. Nicht einmal der Aha-Effekt in KotOR1 konnte das toppen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Januar 2007)

Also zu Mafia kann ich mich all meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Ich erinner mich noch daran , wie ich im Internet verzweifelt jemanden gesucht habe, der mir sagt, dass es noch ein alternatives Ende gibt  

Wirklich dieses Spiel war ganz großes Kino.

Welches mir auch extrem gefallen hat war Max Payne 2. Mehr als der erste Teil. Ich habe glaube ich bis heute noch nocht richtig fie Zwischensequenzen des ersten angeschaut. Im zweiten gefiel mir der Stil besser. Und das Ende, mit diesem Lied "Late Goodbye". Ich saß wirklich baff vor dem Bildschirm. Woran man auch merkt, das ich der Story verfallen bin: Ich habe das Spiel am selben Tag durchgezockt, als ich es gekauft habe. 

Welch ein Glück, dass ich einige Tage später nochmal den schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad ausprobiert hab  Wobei ich sagen muss... im Nachhinein hat mir das traurige Ende besser gefallen.

*lategoodbyesumm*

Emotional am lustigsten ist ganz klar die Monkey Island Reihe. Ach und Day of Tentacle... aber den Humor zu erklären wird schwer. 

Ich erinner mich an ein Easteregg in Monkey Island (Welcher Teil ist mir entfallen, aber ich glaube 2), bei dem Mann auf einer Insel rumläuft und dann an einem Strand rauskommt und dort ein klingelndes Telefon hängt (oder man muss wählen??), man geht ran und kann sich ein paar Programmierergespräche anhören 



EDIT: Stimmt Outcast hatte ich vergessen. Auch wenn die kerle nicht so besonders gut aussahen (  ) sind sie mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen. Und ich glaube ich hab mich selten so gut verhalten  naja nicht immer hehe


----------



## Sombrero (4. Januar 2007)

Oh ja, Final Fantasy VII war wirklich das intensivste Spieleerlebnis das ich jemals bei einem Spiel hatte, ganz zu Schweigen davon, dass es sich hierbei auch um das Spiel handelt, dass ich in Spielstunden mit Abstand am längsten gespielt habe. 135 Stunden Spielzeit zeigte der Speicherstand am Schluss an. Es gibt Spiele wie beispielsweise Fahrenheit, die es auch verstanden, eine dichte Atmosphäre aufzubauen und so Emotionen beim Spieler zu wecken, aber den Entwicklern von FF VII gelang das wirklich in meisterlicher Form.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass das Spiel zur damaligen Zeit wirklich Konkurrenzlos war, ein derart umfangreiches Rollenspiel kannte man noch nicht.
Das waren Zeiten.....
PS: Es freut mich, dass ich diese Meinung scheinbar nicht alleine vertrete, also muss scheinbar was dran sein!!!


----------



## Sulik (4. Januar 2007)

Ganz klar für mich : Metal Gear : Solid

Der erste Teil dieser genialen Reihe, eine Story die ganz hollywoodreif durchgezogen wurde, voller Wendungen, Liebe, Trauer,alles was großes Kino braucht elegant in ein Spiel verpackt.Emotionell gesehn mein absoluter favourit


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (4. Januar 2007)

Es gibt nicht allzu viele Spiele, die wirkliche Emotionen hervorrufen können. Spannung ja, Freude nach einem besonders harten Level oder Wut über Bugs auch, aber das war es bei vielen Geschichten, die erzählt werden, auch schon.

Achtung, Spoiler im folgenden Text!
Der erste Titel, der wirkliche Emotionen bei mir bewirkt hat war *Nocturne*, der mir damals eine Heidenangst eingejagt hat. Die Grafik war für damalige Verhältnisse überragend und die ganze Atmosphäre war einfach nur stimmig. Die fixen Kameraperspektiven, die manche Gegner in toten Winkeln verborgen haben, waren daran nicht unschuldig. Spätestens als man im ersten Level von seinem eigenen Spiegelbild angegriffen wird ist die anfängliche Spannung verflogen und man hat richtige Angst um den Stranger.

Danach kamen *Baldur's Gate* 1 und  2, die glaubwürdige Charaktere geschaffen haben, die einem mit der Zeit richtig ans Herz gewachsen sind. Die Interaktion zwischen den Partymitgliedern, die Beziehungen und Streitereien und die spannende Story haben bisher jedes andere Rollenspiel schlecht aussehen lassen. Nach Thron des Bhaal war war man schon sehr traurig, dass es nun zu Ende ist und man Abschied von seinen Mitstreitern nehmen musste, die man so lange begleitet hat. Die lange Spieldauer hat das nicht gerade vereinfacht.

Das bisher letzte Spiel, das Emotionen erzeugt hat, war *Max Payne 2*. Der erste Teil war von der Geschichte her nicht sonderlich ausgefallen, aber Teil 2 hat das sehr verbessert. Die Liebesgeschichte zwischen dem geläuterten Polizisten und der Auftragsmörderin, der Verrat von Max' vermeintlichen Freund Vladimir und seine Gewissensbisse wegen seinem Mord an seiner Partnerin Winterson haben ein rundes Bild gezeichnet. Man hat mit ihm gelitten, als er seine flaschen Entscheidungen getroffen hat und Mona am Ende erschossen wurde (das zumindest auf den ersten beiden Schwierigkeitsgraden).


----------



## Teclis16 (4. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich etwas zu Fahrenheit schreiben, aber wo ich jetzt die Kommentare meiner Vorredner durchgelesen habe, muss ich auch sagen, dass "Mafia" wirklich ein großartiges Spielerlebnis war, viel intensiver als zum Beispiel GTA, weil man wirklich komplett in der Story drinn war und mit dem Charakter "identifizieren" konnte.

Aber jetzt noch etwas zu* Fahrenheit*, ich hab das Spiel mehr oder weniger zufällig einige Monate nach dem Release gespielt und wusste nicht so recht was mich erwartet und es hat mich richtig umgehauen!
Man war wirklich von dem Spiel gefangen, als ob es einer spannender Spielfilm wäre.
Es gab soviele Szenen wo ich meine Umgebung vergessen habe und von dem Spiel mitgerissen wurde, die Szenen mit Lucas seiner Ex-Freundin (er spielt ihr mit seiner Gitarre etwas vor), Agatha's Haus (Mega-Gänsehaut) und in der Wohnung von Carla Valenti mit der traumhaften musikalischen Untermalung (für mich der besten Sountrack eines PC-Spiels), als ihr dann noch die Tarot-Karten gelesen werden, steigt die Spannung ins unermessliche.
Die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel ist einmalig und hat mich echt fasziniert.

Leider wurde das Spiel gegen Ende ziemlich doof, dieser "Matrix-Hokospokus" ging mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, da ich mir eigentlich ein "logisches" Ende gewünscht hatte. Ich wollte halt einen Krimi und kein Fantasy! Aber die sehr gute erste Hälfte des Spiels hat sogar das übertönt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (4. Januar 2007)

Am Emotionalsten war von den mir bekannten  Games auch Silent Hill 2. Das ist aber kein Wunder, weil hier mit sehr viel Mühe und Detailverliebtheit ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept entwickelt wurde. Ein "Drehbuch", hinter dem sich viele Hollywoodschinken verstecken müßten (und das unverständlicherweise nicht im SH-Film genutzt wurde), Schauspieler als Synchronsprecher und fürs Motioncapturing (diese Technik wurde AFAIK zumindest bei SH3 eingesetzt, deswegen vermute ich, auch bei SH2), und eine sehr stimmige Sound- und Musikkulisse.Akira Yamaoka ist zweifellos  genial, wär käme schon auf die Idee, Nashornschnaufgeräusche als bedrohlichen Soundsample zu verarbeiten.
Die Zerrissenheit von James Sunderland kommt absolut überzeugend rüber, und der Clou, dass er der Mörder seiner eigenen kranken Frau war, hat mich völlig unvorbereitet getroffen.
Andere Games, die nicht mit Polemik sparen, habens immerhin geschafft, dass die Wut oder Verzweiflung des Maincharakters nachvollziehbar wurden.
Das gabs schon bei HERETIC II mit sehr guten Cut-Scenes, Max Payne 1+2, die ganze Legacy of Kain-Reihe mit dem Höhepunkt "Defiance" (intro und Outtro sind spitze).
Mafia hat auch ein sehr stimmiges Gesamtkonzept, was mich viel mehr in der Spielwelt versinken ließ, als irgend ein GTA.
Bemerkenswert finde ich auch Project Zero 1+2, wo trotz Animeoptik Gruselfeeling transportiert wird.


----------



## fredfreak (4. Januar 2007)

hm...da ich mich leider erst seit anfang diesen Jahres richtig mit  Spielen beschäftige und dementsprechend wenige durchgespielt habe(und noch kein einziges der bisherig genannten), fällts mir schwer hier  was zu zu schreiben.Aber ich versuchs trotzdem:
Die Stelle aus Deus Ex, wo man seinen Bruder im Hotel besucht.Während er noch über die Sache mit dem Killswitch mit dir redet, hört man draußen vom Flur schon die Stimmen der Leute Nato.Als mich "mein" Bruder dann herrausgeschickt hat,wollt ich zuerst nicht gehen, fand aber keinen andren Weg, weiterzuspielen, als durchs Fenster zu fliehen.Und als ich dann draußen vorm fenster saß hörte man noch die Rufe und die Schüße der Agenten.
Danach hab ich gleich nochmal den alten Spielstand geladen, und alle möglichen Wege gesucht "meinen" Bruder zu retten.

Am atmosphärichsten fand ich bisher Gothic, aber da fählt mir kein genauer moment ein, der besonders hervorstach.Es ist einfach in sich stimmig.


----------



## fusslpuzzle (4. Januar 2007)

Leider kann ich keinerlei Einzelszene in Bezug mit Emotionen in einem PC-Spiel bringen, so weit hat es noch kein Spiel geschafft, mich zu überzeugen.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich gerade in dieser Sache sehr hohe Ansprüche stelle, auch gerne bezeichnet als "Kinofilm zum Mitspielen", doch bis jetzt gab es das in meinen Augen noch nicht in der Form, denn es reicht mir einfach nicht, dass die Story alleine in Zwischensequenzen weitergetrieben wird und in eben diesen die einzigen großartigen Dialoge vorkommen (mit ein oder zwei Ausnahmen natürlich).

Viele Spiele haben eine großartige Atmossphäre, aber sie schaffen es leider nicht, diese auf die Charaktere zu übertragen (z.B Call of Duty - Was wäre da nicht alles an Emotionen möglich gewesen? Ein Traum).

Half-Life 2 hat es nicht schlecht gemacht, gebe ich zu, ist aber auch noch weit vom Optimum entfernt.

Bis jetzt ist für Baldurs Gate 2 der Stand der Dinge, es gibt zwar, wie am Anfang schonmal erwähnt, keine einzelne herausragende Szene, aber das Gesamtpaket war sehr stimmungsvoll.
Bioware hat es geschafft, dass ich mich teilweise wie in einem Multiplayerspiel gefühlt habe. Durch die oftmals unvorhersehbaren und plötzlich auftretenden Dialoge mit den Gruppenmitgliedern gewann das Spiel/die Spielfiguren eine unglaubliche Lebendigkeit und in irgendeiner Art und Weise auch ein klein wenig Persönlichkeit.
Und wenn das geschafft ist, dann bauen sich auf beim Spieler Emotionen auf!

Grüße
fussl


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Januar 2007)

Tengri am 04.01.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sehr viele PC Spiele, die auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise für mich bewegend waren. Aber eines der Spiele, die mich wirklich "gepackt" haben war....überraschenderweise Conflict Freespace 2. Dieses Spiel war kommerziell nicht sehr erfolgreich, so dass es wohl nie einen dritten Teil geben wird und es war auch alles andere als perfekt.
> Ich hatte den ersten Teil sehr gerne gespielt und war damals in erster Linie von der Grafik begeistert. Dann kam der zweite Teil...und ich war sofort gefangen. Das Szenario war 20 Jahre nach dem Ende des ersten Teils angesiedelt. Zunächst bekämpft man nicht den alten Feind (den man ja in einer wahnwitzigen Mission am Ende des ersten Teils besiegt hatte), sondern man kämpft gegen (nicht sehr originell) Rebellen. Nach und nach dringt man in den Missionen weiter vor und plötzlich hat man doch Kontakt zu dem alten Feind: Den Shivanern. Der erste Panikmoment: Scheiße, das ist die Schiffsklasse vom ersten Teil, die ich in der Endmission fast nicht kleingekriegt habe. Hier aber: Kein Problem. Die eigene Technik ist weiter fortgeschritten, man zerlegt das Ding ohne große Probleme.
> Zudem hat man ja auch in den eigenen Reihen einen 5km langen Titanen...der wird den Shivanern schon zeigen wo es lang geht. Also freut man sich, auch einmal der Überlegene zu sein.
> Doch irgendwo in einem Nebel sieht man plötzlich die Konturen von einem viel größeren Schiff der Shivaner....sehr viel größer. Und plötzlich ist man in der Defensive. Das Teil kriegt man nicht klein. Jedenfalls nicht so schnell. Was folgt ist eine Reihe von Missionen, wie sie dramatischer nicht sein können. Schilde ausschalten, Waffen ausschalten...und dann schafft man es mit letzter Kraft das Mistding zu zerlegen...und dabei geht der eigene Titan drauf.
> ...



Oh, ja. Da kommen wieder die Erinnerungen hoch. Erst der Hochmut seitens der Menschheit und dann fast der Fall und die entgültige Vernichtung. Leider bleiben viele Fragen offen z.B. was es mit den Rebellenchef auf sich hat und ob der es war der die Menschheit gerettet hat und die Shivaner deswegen nur eine Sonne in die Luft jagten.


----------



## Duath (4. Januar 2007)

Also richtig emotional war schon Max Payne 2;besonders wenn Max,ein Mann der so viel durchgemacht hat,der praktisch durch die Hölle gegangen ist,jemand von dem man an nimmt,dass ihn nichts-aber auch gar nichts-mehr schocken kann dann an einer Stelle Luft holt,ausatmet und  zugibt:"I am afraid..."
Da läuft es einem einfach nur eiskalt den Rücken runter...
Und beim alternativen Ende wird einem warm ums Herz,und man denkt sich:Endlich passiert Max mal etwas Gutes,etwas,das er sich schon längst verdient hätte;einfach nur klasse.
Desweiteren wohl Knights of the old Republic,bei dem man eine Beziehung zu den Partymitgliedern aufbaut;ich habe das Spiel 6 Mal auf der hellen Seite durchgespielt,weil ich am Ende Juhani und Jolee einfach nicht umbringen konnte.Sehr schön gemacht war auch die Hintergrundgeschichte von Jolee,wenn er von seiner verstorbenen Frau erzählt,dann...*bibber*


----------



## hirnreiter (4. Januar 2007)

*Angst: *Thief 1, die Mission, bei der man durch das uralte Bergwerk muss um in das Gefängnis der Hammeriten vorzustoßen. Ziemlich am Anfang stößt man auf eine Leiche und, naja, ich WUSSTE halt nicht, dass in dem Spiel Zombies vorkommen. Wer die Szene kennt weiß Bescheid: Ich marschiere also an der Leiche vorbei, und auf einmal höre ich direkt hinter mir ein Röcheln, drehe mich um und sehe, wie die Leiche aufsteht! Ich muss zugeben, dass mir da das Herz echt in die Hosen gefahren ist. 
*Hochgefühl: *Die Gnollburg bei Baldurs Gate 1. Eine langgezogene Schlacht durch Unmengen von Gegnern in immer neuen Wellen, und meine Jungs gehen durch wie das warme Messer durch die Butter. Zu dem zeitpunkt hatte ich auch diesen komischen Barden in meiner Gruppe (weiß nicht, ob sich wer erinnert), der sonst für nix gut war, aber in dieser Schlacht hat er ein paar echt inspirierende Sprüche abgelassen. Ich fand die Szene insgesamt sehr episch und irgendwie supercool.
*Der Blues/Gefühl von Zerstörtheit: *Max Payne 1 von vorne bis hinten. Der Comic-Stil der Zwischensequenzen in Verbindung mit der Musik und der Stimme des Erzählers hat´s mir hart besorgt. 
*Fun: *Die Endsequenz von Bloodlines, in der Jack mit der liebevoll hindrapierten Mumie dasitzt und sich das Feuerwerk ansieht. Die Szene war super-skurril. 
*Trauer: *Das Schicksal des Ghoul-Mädchens bei Bloodlines. Das hat mich nicht kaltgelassen.


----------



## Rhiana (4. Januar 2007)

Die ersten richtigen Emotionen hab ich bei meinem 1. Onlinerollenspiel,
Die 1. Offenbarung, erlebt. Die Grafik war zwar damals schon veraltet und das Spiel sehr einfach gehalte, aber da erlebte man alles, Trauer, Freude, Angst um seine Freunde....was die Spieler da damals auf die Beine gestellt hatten, habe ich danach in keinem anderen Spiel mehr erlebt, weder online noch offline. Ich habe fast 2 Jahre gebraucht, um mich davon loszureißen.


----------



## shimmyrot (4. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ist es definitiv auch Mafia. War das erste Spiel für mich, was gut genug aussah und genug Freiheiten hatte um annähernd realistisch zu wirken. 
Es war noch nicht einmal ein bestimmter Punkt in der Story, man fühlte sich einfach immer mittendrin und lebte mit der Mafiafamilie mit, auf ihrem ganzen Weg mit Höhen und Tiefen.
Und wenn ich jetzt wieder das schöne Menü mit der alten, laufenden Filmkamera und der tollen Musik vor mir sehe, kommt Gähnsehaut-Fealing auf


----------



## tox2 (4. Januar 2007)

Angst bei _Aliens Vs. Predator_, Freude bei _Jedi Academy_, Melancholie bei _Max Payne 2_, Wut bei _Prince of Persia 3D_, Stolz bei _Caesar 3 _und alles zusammen bei _Jagged Alliance 2_.


----------



## sp4cer (4. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Gothic 1 + 2 : SEHR UNTERHALTSAM, Humorvoll -> Sprüche, musste sehr oft  lachen, Spannung durch sehr geile Story, aufregung was als nächstes passiert. 

Absoluter Schock beimk 2. Teil als ich aus dem Minental kommen und der Suchende erscheint! Hab da schon ziemlich Angst bekommen, so wie die gestaltet sind, und jeden Suchenden 10 Meilen umgangen ^^


----------



## N7ghty (4. Januar 2007)

Mit Mafia fing bei mir alles an. Mafia hat alles in mir hervorgerufen:

Trauer als Paulie starb.
Wut über Sam, der mich verriet.
Und fast geweint hätte ich als Tommy starb.
Und fast gehüpft vor Freude als Morello starb.


----------



## SinnFein (4. Januar 2007)

Angst bekam ich vor allem bei den Horrorspielen der alten Riege wie Resident Evil und vor allem Clive Barker's Undying. Ähnliches war bei Single-/Multiplayer Gefechten bei Alien vs. Predator.
Das neueste Game hierbier, ist wohl Dark Messiah. Mehrere Zombies auf einmal und man neigt schon dazu mal wegzulaufen 

Spaß ist bei den alten Lucas Arts Adventures (Indy 3 & 4, sowie Monkey Island Reihe) als auch bei neueren Adventures wie Runaway oder vielen deutschen Adventures zu Hause.

Neben Angst läuft auch meist Bedrücktheit mit her. Siehe Medal of Honor, Call of Duty oder andere Kriegsshooter.

Traurig warn wohl Max Payne sowie Spiele der Final Fantasy Reihe (vor allem Final Fantasy VII, das ich als eines der traurigsten Spiele werte).

großartige Atmosphäre haben auch Schleichfahrt und Fahrenheit. Vor allem das Schleichfahrt Szenario hat mich wahnsinnig gepackt 

Das sind so viele Games, die mich bewegen, dass mir gar nix einfällt dazu 

/edit
Sehr bedrückend war Blade Runner. Es war sehr schlimm einen aufstrebenden Polizisten (bzw. Rep Killer) bei seinem Niederfall und Ende zuzusehen.
Weiterhin kann ich mich bei Mafia nur den Vorgängern anschließen. Ein emotionales Spiel, das wahre Film Manier hat!


----------



## Crack-Hack (4. Januar 2007)

Der meiner Meinung nach in allen Belangen emotionalste Titel war, wie schon von einigen anderen hier erwähnt, Final Fantasy VII. Das Beeindruckende daran ist, dass sämtliche dieser Emotionen und nicht zuletzt die gesamte Glaubwürdigkeit allein durch die unglaublich gute Story erschaffen werden, und nicht nur durch irgenwelche grafische Spielereien
(FF VII war damals zwar grafisch auf der Höhe der Zeit, vorallem die Videosequenzen waren fantastisch, allerdings fehlten die Möglichkeiten einem Charakter "emotionale" Gesichtszüge zu verpassen, so spielte sich das meiste eben im Kopf ab).
Neben den tiefgründigen Hauptcharakteren wie Cloud und Tifa, hatten selbst Nebendarsteller eine spezielle Hintergrundgeschichte und einzigartige Charaktermerkmale.
Außerdem glänzte das Spiel mit unzähligen sog. "Magic Moments", Szenen die man garantiert nie wieder vergisst, wie Aeris Tod, Angriff der Weapons, die Endsequenz, usw..
Schließlich erschuf es auch noch den stärksten, coolsten und einfach besten Antihelden der Geschichte. Sephiroth. Bei dem Kerl lief einem wirklich die Gänsehaut über den Rücken. Eine bisher unerreichte Leistung. 

Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde, wäre ein Remake dieses grandiosen Titels, da man heute gerade im Bereicht Emotion grafisch einige Fortschritte im Vergleich zu damals gemacht hat, aber solche exorbitant  guten Geschichten nach wie vor Mangelware sind.

Bestes Beispiel dafür, was heute alles machbar ist, ist der Film zu FF VII 
"Final Fantasy VII Advent Children", den ich jedem Fan des Spiels und auch der PC Games Redaktion wärmstens empfehlen kann. Vorallem im Hinblick auf dieses Thema.


----------



## Wildchild666 (4. Januar 2007)

Final Fantasy VII ist definitiv das emotionalste Spiel aller Zeiten.
Apropos freue ich mich diebisch auf Advent Children den ich heute ausgeliehen habe und auf den ich seit 3 Jahren warte...      

Und wer wirklich Gänsehaut spürden will, sucht unter Youtube.com mal den Trailer zu "Heavy Rain", dem Nachfolger zu Fahrenheit... habe ich bisher 10x gesehen und fühl mich am ende immer total gebannt in diesem monolog.


----------



## gothicer2005 (4. Januar 2007)

Also außer der ganzen GOTHIC Reihe   hat mich die Story von Call of Juarez auch sehr berührt. Ich war im inneren total traurig als Ray der alte Revolverheld im Grabe lag und als "stilles Wasser " der gute Indianer, mit einem Messer im Rücken auf dem Boden lag. Mafia ist auch ein sehr gutes Spiel da muss ich dem Kollegen recht geben.


----------



## Brat_Maxe (4. Januar 2007)

Also mir fällt da gerade die deutsche Version von Unreal 2 ein. Da wurde mit der Synchro echt einiges verschenkt. "Hmm... hey, da wurde gerade ein Schiff abgeschossen, das quasi mein Leben war, ich sag jetzt mal kurz völlig emotionslos 'Aida', denn die ist ja auch tot." Die Szene ging ja wohl mal wirklich gar nicht...
Zu den Positivbeispielen fällt mir natürlich Max Payne 2 ein, aber um mal was neues in die Runde zu werfen: KotOR hat mich teilweise auch ziemlich berührt, ich wollte mal als "böser" Jedi spielen und hab mich bei vielen Entscheidungen wirklich schlecht gefühlt, gerade wenn dann noch der entsprechende Kommentar von den Begleitern kam.


----------



## Dragontear (4. Januar 2007)

Auf jedenfall war *Mafia* das emotionalste Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe. Schon in den ersten Minute war ich total aufgebracht. Ich, ein armer Taxifahrer, gerate plötzlich in eine Verfolgungsjagd der Mafia. Voller Anspannung bin ich durch die Straßen gefahren, immer in der Hoffnung, dass der Schuss von Mafioso am Gegnerischen Wagen richtig gesessen hat. Als ich sie in Sicherheit gebracht hatte, fing meine Karriere als kleiner Mafioso an. Anfangs waren es gewöhnliche Aufträge, die ich ausführen sollte. Ichmachte es anfangs des Geldes halber, aber langsam kamen Zweifel auf, ob ich doch nicht das Falsche tue und ob alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Nachdem ich nun Frau und Kind hatte und einem Freund namens Frank, ein Mitglied der "Familie", geholfen habe diesen Mafia Sumpf zu verlassen wurden die Zweifel immer größer und ich wollte aufhören, doch tat es nicht. Dabei waren Franks Gründe so plausibel und einleuchtend, aber immer hieß es nur noch ein paar Aufträge um genug Geld für Frau und Kinde zu haben. Doch trieb ich es zu weit. Als dann am Ende mein Freund Pauli ermordert wurde von der eigenen "Familie" war ich geschockt. Ich konnte es nicht fassen. So lange habe ich mit dieser Person Aufträge ausgeführt und nun ist sie tot. Dann das Showdown im Museum mit Max (hieß er so?), immer gab es zwischendurch Sequenzen in denen ich mit ihm Gespräche geführt haben. Es ging um meine Karriere und traurigerweise musste ich erfahren, dass sie Frank aufgespürt und ermordert haben. Letzen Endes kam heraus, dass ich und Pauli uns im Paten getäuscht hatten. Hätten wir ihm Vertraut wäre alles so geblieben wie es bisher war und ich hätte kurzerhand aussteigen können, doch nun ist Pauli tot und ich kämpfe mit dem letzten Partner bis zum Tode.  
Und dann am Ende, wo ich erschossen werde und blutend auf meinem Rasen liege, während die Stimme des Protagonisten noch etwas erzählt, da hätte ich weinen können.
Das Spiel war ein Feuerwerk der Emotionen, die Story war einsame Klasse und wie alles in Szene gezetzt wurde war einfach Spitze.   

In Spielen in denen die Story originell ist, viele Wendungen enthält, so erzählt wird, dass einem die Charaktere ans Herz wachsen und atemberaubend in Szene gesetzt werden, empfinde ich emotionen. In Mafia gab es viele Wendungen (z.B. Franks Ausstieg aus der Mafia). Außerdem fand ich es ziemlich cool, wie die Story erzählt wurde. Der Anfang, eigentlich das Ende, beginnt im Restaurant, in dem ich meine Lebensgeschichte dem Journalisten erzähle. Erst mal ist überhaupt nicht klar warum ich da sitze, doch von erzählter Mission zur nächste wird es immer klarer.  Eine Intrige jagt die nächste. Und die Zwischensequenzen erst.    Die wurden Traumhaft in Szene gesetzt.

Es gab kein Spiel, dass mich so mitfiebern hat lassen, wie bei dieses. So hoffe ich, dass irgendwann mal Mafia 2 erscheint und Teil 1 noch etwas toppen kann.


----------



## poilz (4. Januar 2007)

GAnz klar war MAx PAyne das emotionalste spiel für mich.

das schicksal von MAx war einfach total traurig und spannend


----------



## Hannover666 (4. Januar 2007)

Das erste Spiel am PC, das mich emotional bewegt hat, war Rebel Assault. Erstmals konnte ich interaktiv in einem Star-Wars-Film mitspielen! Die Videos waren so detalliert, dass ich ein echtes "Mittendrin-Gefühl" hatte und die Musik donnerte mit mit orchestraler Qualität aus dem 16-Bit-Soundblaster. Die Dialoge kannte ich alle auswendig. Die Steuerung hat mich zwar mehrere Joysticks gekostet, aber das hielt mich nicht davon ab, das Spiel mehrmals bis zum Ende durchzuspielen... und auch heute noch überkommt mich manchmal das Bedürfnis, die Rebel-Assault-CD in mein Laufwerk zu legen und ein paar Runden zu zocken. Aber es wird nie wieder so schön sein, wie damals *schnüff*


----------



## Red-Bird (4. Januar 2007)

Für mich war einer der Emotionalsten Titel Half Life 2....Das fängt aber schon bei teil eins an..ich habe mich immer gefragt wie es im 2. wohl weiter geht etc. etc.
Dann kam das spiel und ich habe es in vollen zügen genossen. Gleich am Anfang hat man alte charachtere wiedergetroffen und ich wollte schon fast durch den bildschirm hüpfen und barny einmal auf die schulter klopfen "na wie gehts alter".

Dann ging das Spiel erst richtig los. Als ich das Alyx kennen gelrnt habe. Nach meinem Geschmackt sieht sie sehr attraktiv aus ^^
Iedenfalls habe ich das spiel dann immer weiter gespielt und war von der Sache total begeistert. Aber als dann zum schluss der Spielbildschirm einfror und Alyx scheibar tod war habe ich schon nen kleinen schock bekommen und dachte nur : wie jetzt   

Nachdem ich das game nochmal 3 mal durchgespielt habe um zu erfahren ob alyx vll noch lebt bez ob es irgendwelche hinweise gibt etc. kurz: ich wollte einfach weiter in das spielgeschen eindringen.
Als dann Episode 1 angekündigt wurde und relativ früh klar war das Alyx noch lebt hab ich luftsrünge gemacht.
Das Game an sich was dann wie ein rausch weil es einfach total viel spaß gemacht hat mit alyx wieder city 17 unsicher zu machen....UND was passiert zum schluss?...wieder wird Alyx tod angedeutet. Zum Glück weiß man schon das sie in Episode 2 wieder da ist. 

Und da wie gesagt Alyx meinen geschmack trifft verfolge ich natürlich auch diese kleine liebesgeschichte immer weiter und komme mir selbst wie Gordon vor. Bez. will Gordon sein   

Meine erwartung und Freude auf Episode 2 ist Dementsprechend hoch und ich freude mcih auch die fortsetzung.


----------



## ananas45 (4. Januar 2007)

Brat_Maxe am 04.01.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir fällt da gerade die deutsche Version von Unreal 2 ein. Da wurde mit der Synchro echt einiges verschenkt. "Hmm... hey, da wurde gerade ein Schiff abgeschossen, das quasi mein Leben war, ich sag jetzt mal kurz völlig emotionslos 'Aida', denn die ist ja auch tot." Die Szene ging ja wohl mal wirklich gar nicht....



das stimmt, aber die Szene ist definitiv eine der emotionalsten Szene... du weißt ja gar nicht wie ich danach vor Wut losgeballert hab


----------



## SilentBat (4. Januar 2007)

Also ich kann mich mit Mafia meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen - es wurde ja schon einiges gesagt 
Mafia war bzw ist eines der wenigen Spiele bei dem ich nach dem Abspann noch vllt 3 min gebannt vor dem Bildschirm saß und erstmal verarbeiten musste was ich da eben zu Ende gebracht hatte...
Schon nach dem 2. Drittel des Spiels fiel es mir immer schwerer weiterzuspielen, ich war gebannt von der Geschichte - merkte aber zugleich dass es langsam aus dem Ruder lief - ich wünschte mir, es wäre so wie am Anfang " da war noch alles gut", die Familie arbeitete zusammen, die Freunde konnten sich aufeinander verlassen, nur so langsam sickerte selbst bei mir durch dass da etwas ganz großes am Laufen war...
Dazu haben sowohl die Zwischensequenzen in einer ok nicht perfekten aber vergleichsweise doch sehr guten Grafik und vor allem auch der Soundtrack sher beigetragen - mir geht es da mit dem Hauptmenü genauso wie meinen Vorrednern, wenn die Musik läuft muss ich an die ganze Story denken und werde ein wenig nachdenklich
Wie gesagt eins der wenigen Spiele die mich nicht nur gefesselt und zum weiterspielen angetrieben haben sondern die mich auch nachdenklich und unsicher gemacht haben - "ich weiß nicht ob ich weiterspielen will - denn ich habe eine Ahnung dass ich dann etwas entdecke was ich nicht wahrhaben will"...
Ich glaube in keinem anderen Spiel habe ich erlebt dass ich nicht neue Freunde gewonnen, sondern alte verloren habe...


----------



## Ray1992 (4. Januar 2007)

Ich kann nur Red-Bird zustimmen. Half-Life 2 war das bisher emotionsvollste Spiel, dass ich je gespielt habe. Die deutschen Synchronsprecher haben sich fast noch mehr ins Zeug gelegt, als die englischen Originalstimmen. 
Schon am Anfang habe ich angefangen die Bewohner von City 17 zu bemitleiden.
Dr. Kleiner ist mir auf seine chaotische Art direkt ans Herz gewachsen, obwohl ich seine Zuneigung zu Lamar nicht ganz teile (immerhin hat sie uns einen gigantischen Umweg zu Alyx nach Black Mesa East bereitet). Auch die lebendigen Animationen fand ich einfach toll. Der Charakter der Personen kam einfach toll rüber, vor allem der von Alyx. Sie ist manchmal stur, aber scheint Gordon wirklich (*räusper*) sympathisch zu finden. Die wirkliche beste emotionale Szene ist in der Zitadelle, wo sich Brean mit Gordon und den anderen unterhält. Vor allem Alyx' Gespräch mit Gordon im Fahrstuhl hat mich echt gerührt.
Ich bin absolut dafür, dass es in Zukunft mehr solch emotionsreiche Spiele gibt.

Es gab auch ein Spiel, dass für "seine Klasse" echt emotional war: Warcraft 3!
Für ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel war es wirklich emotional. Arthas (glaube ich), der für sein Volk kämpft und es später abschlachtet, wobei seine ehemaligen Freunde unter seinem Schwert fallen und der Zusammenschluss der Orks, Nachtelfen und Menschen um die Dämonen zu besiegen.

Zuletzt ist dann noch "Kotor". Als offenbart wird, dass man selbst der zerstörerische Sithlord war/ist. Die Liebe zu seiner Retterin und der Zusammenhalt und die Unterstützung seiner Freunde (gute Seite) waren unglaublich toll. Ich hatte einmal wirklich Tränen in den Augen!


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2007)

Na dann wollen wir mal:

*Outcast:* Selten ging mir der Tod einer Spielfigur so nahe wie der von Marion am Ende von Outcast. Als ob das nicht genug wäre, wurde die Szene von einer unglaublich traurigen Melodie begleitet, die wie der Rest des Soundtracks vom Moskauer Symphonieorchester eingespielt wurde. 

*Max Payne 1:* Als man das Ende des ersten Teils erreicht hat und Max auf dem Hochhaus steht, hatte ich eine unvergleichbare emotionale Achterbahnfahrt mit Liebe, Hass und Trauer hinter mir. Top! 

*Operation Flashpoint:* Relativ früh am Anfang des Spiels: Als man sich zu einem vereinbarten Sammelpunkt begibt, erwarten den Spieler ein Feld voller toter Kameraden. Begleitet durch ein melancholisches Orgellied, hat dieser Moment einen dicken Kloß in meinem Hals verursacht. 

*Planescape Torment:* Ebenfalls recht früh am Anfang: Der Moment, als der Namenlose auf seine alte Liebe trifft, ist unglaublich: Die sensiblen Worte, die schöne Musik - alles passt perfekt zusammen!

*Undying:* Der wohl magischte Moment in einem PC-Spiel: Als der Spieler durch das Zeitportal in das alte Kloster in der Vergangenheit reist.


----------



## Bensta (4. Januar 2007)

Ich denke sofort an AVP II. Als Soldat durch die dunklen Gänge zu schleichen und ständig die Augen auf den Bewegungs-Sensor und das aufschrecken wenn ein 2. Punkt auftaucht, der sich dann als Ratte oder aufgehende Tür herausstellt. Dieses beklemmende Gefühl hatte ich erst bei Doom³ wieder. Auch bei der Verteidigung von Helms Klamm in SUM 1 hatte ich ein starkes mitten-drin-gefühl. Die besten Story´s fand ich in Max Payne II und Kotor.

Mittleid hatte ich mit den Einwohnern von Peragus in Kotor 1, denen musste ich einfach helfen. Auch das Schicksal von Meche und Many in Grim Fandango ging mir sehr nahe.

Der beste Sound ist meiner Meinung in den Star-Wars Spielen zu finden. Der dynamisch schnell wird sobald die Sith oder das Imperium angreift. 

Mit am schlechtesten fand in die Umsetzung von Der Pate.

Es gab noch viele andere Games die mich berührt haben...


----------



## Jared (4. Januar 2007)

_Epischste/Stärkste Emotion_
Das war für mich ganz klar *Homeworld*, aber nur die englisch Version. Die Gesamtathmosphäre war für mich einfach überwältigend. Durch den perfekten Soundtrack dazu hat mich das Spiel einfach in seinen Bann gezogen. Der einmalige Style der schwarz-weißen Zwischensequenzen, die Stimme des (englischen!) Sprechers, das Leveldesign und die Storry haben das Ganze für mich zum mitreisensten Spiel aller Zeiten gemacht. Das begann schon bei Intro mit der riesigen Werft in der das Mutterschiff gebaut wurde um endlich von diesem trostlosen Wüstenplanet am Rande der Galaxie (die outer rims) zu entkommen und nach der echten Heimat zu suchen. Als dann der erste Hyperraumssprung geglückt ist war man richtig happy und dachte: „jetzt kann’s los gehen, auf nach Hause“. Am Sprungort angekommen berüßt einen jedoch kein Empfangskomitee, sondern die erste mitreisende Tragödie. Die Khar- Selim, ein Schiff, das sich vor 10 Jahre mit konventionellem Antrieb zu den Zielkoordinaten aufgemacht hatte um das Mutterschiff zu empfangen, treibt als ausgebranntes Wrack durchs all - keine überlebenden. Kurz darauf kommen auch schon die ersten Piraten und greifen das noch völlig wehrlose Mutterschiff an. Ist alles schon wieder vorbei noch bevor es begonnen hat? Kaum ist man den Piraten entkommen und endlich wieder „zu Hause“ in seine Zwangsheimat … Musik setzt ein, Adagio for Strings mit traurigen Chor-Stimmen im Hintergrund … „Everything's gone, Kharak ist burning. The scafold is distroyed, Kharak is consumed by a firestorm ...  We’re reading no distress signal, not even a beacon“. Da lief es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter. Kameraschwenk nach rechts und man sieht wie sich drei Großkampfschiffe neben der zerstörten Werft an den letzten im Orbit verblieben Kryokammern zu schaffen machen. Die letzten 600.000 überlebenden deines Volkes werden gerade vernichtet und deine ganze Flotte besteht aus einem halb fertigen Mutterschiff und einer Hand voll Jäger - du musst sie stoppen. Awesome! Die nachfolgenden Level und die Zwischensequenzen, welche nach und nach erklärten wieso das das Volk überhaupt auf Kharak verschlagen hat haben immer wieder solche Gefühle hervorgerufen. Besonders wären da zu nennen „The gardens of kadesh“ und ganz besonders der gigantische Schiffsfriedhof „Karos Graveyard“. Dieses level hatte so was trauriges bis epochales. Die Mission hat sicher nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert, aber ich habe dafür immer mindestens 2 oder 3 gebraucht, weil ich mir fast jedes einzelne Wrack näher angeschaut habe (es gab da einiges zu entdecken) und mir Gedanken gemacht habe, in welcher Schlacht dieses Schiff oder jeden Flotte gekämpft hatte bis es hier gelandet ist. Der Gigantische Hintergrund vervollkommnete die Stimmung dieser Mission. In der finalen Mission durfte man dann noch einmal von der köstlichen Rache kosten, als die eigene inzwischen stattliche und völlig überlegene Flotte die über die endlose Reise verhasste Taiidan-Flotte aufrieb und wir endlich wieder einen Fuss auf da vermiste „Hiigara“ (Heimat) setzten konnte. Die Neuerung in Homeworld, dass man alle Schiffe von Mission zu Mission mitnehmen konnte, lies so auch eine viel stärkere Identifikation mit den eigenen Einheiten, der Mission und dem Kushan (dem eigenen Volk) zu. Man trauerte um jedes Schiff, dass verloren ging und dessen Mannschaft nicht mehr sie lang ersehnte Heimat erreichte. Ich habe Homeworld bestimmt 5 oder 6-Mal komplett durchgespielt nur wegen der Athmosphäre.
Homeworld 2 reichte trotz der besseren Grafik leider nie ganz an Homeword heran. Das lag wohl hauptsächlich am sehr hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad und dem weniger gelungenen Soundtrack/Missionsdesign und der Story. Dennoch fand ich auch HW2 klasse.
Die atmosphärischsten Infos zu Homeworld findet man bis heute in den Homeworld Shipyards. Wer Homeworld noch nicht gespielt hat, hat wirklich was verpasst!

_Spaß_
Ich glaube, die lustigsten Spiele aller Zeiten waren die klassischen Adventures. In der Reihenfolge Monkey Island 2 und 1, Day of the tentacle, Simon the Sorcerer 2 und 1, die Indiana Jones Reihe und die Star Trek - Adventures. Also eigentlich alle Lucas-Arts-Adventures. Was ich mich da oft schlapp gelacht hab.

_Höchstes Triumphgefühl_
Kanes Tempel in C&C: der Tiberiumkonflikt genüsslich mit dem Ionenwerfen niederbrennen und das entsprechendes Spezialoutro dazu.


----------



## Matze04 (4. Januar 2007)

Ich fand damals den Showdown von Loom genial, als die Fäden der Welt überall aufgerissen wurden, und vor allem dieses unerwartete Ende, da saß ich total baff vorm PC. Ich will nicht sagen, das ich nie wieder so nen coolen Moment in einem Game hatte, aber das war auf jeden Fall das erste Mal (und daran erinnert man sich ja am besten, is wie bei allem anderen: Autofahren, Sex,...

Sehr geil fand ich auch Command&Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt. Als dieser General am Anfang fragt: "Empfangen Sie mich?" hab ich erst mal laut und und ernst mit Ja geantwortet, weil ich echt nen Moment dachte, der redet mit mir 
(Ich war damals erst 12, hat sehr gut auf mich gewirkt...)


----------



## subotai33 (4. Januar 2007)

Also dann mal meine Favoriten.
Vom Gruselfaktor her:
Resident Evil 1-3
Undying
F.E.A.R.

Beste Atmosphäre:
Zork Nemesis
Resident Evil 1
Undying

Tränen gelacht:
Monkey Island 1-4
Maniac Mansion
Zak McKracken

Ungläubiges Staunen:
Farcry

Größte Aggression:
Pro Evolution Soccer (alle Teile)
Albatross18


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 04.01.2007 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Brat_Maxe am 04.01.2007 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja die szene war auf jedenfall richtig gut.... sie nimmt ih schicksal an und hilft dir dann noch ein wenig


am emotionalsten fand ich immer noch die beiden max payne teile...

schon der erste wo man in sein haus kommt und die frau schreit..... das machte mich immer wütend.

außerdem war das ende cool gemacht.... wo er da im polizeiwagen sitzt und dann stille.... und ich sitz da und "uff" und nu??


beim 2. max payne teil war die liebes geschichte mal end geil inszeniert und auch nich 0815 style sondern rihctig nahe gehend.. man hat richtig gesehen wie verknallt max war und sie als femme fatale.... wie klein mit hut er manchmal war... das hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht 

natürlich war die Musik auch passend gemacht vor allem beim traurigen ende wo sie stirbt (in dead man walking lebt sie ja) da kamen mir fast die tränen....

(genauso wie bei alias wo sydney ihrem dad sagt wie sehr sie vaughn vermisst und liebt *heul*)

Fahrenheit war auch richtig gut.... bei den action sequenzen habsch immer herzrasen bekommen...  richtig übel... und auch so mit der story rihctig episch.... klasse sache...


damals fand ich auch Clive Barkers Undying richtig geil..... bei manchen stellen dachte ich mir... "in den raum gehst du nicht rein"

das gleiche feeling bei doom3 teilweise... wie die monster immer zack bei einem warn.. (na ja hinter wurds auch langsam langweilig)

was gibbet denn noch für games....

vieleicht noch Quake 4.... wo man umgwandelt wird.. da wurd mir auch ein wenig komisch und ich dachte so " o mein gott... überleg mal du säßest da


emotional lustig fand ich auch die GTA teile.... ich liebe ja sowas wo man filme oder so wiedererkennt... (also miami vice und scarface bei vice city und bei san andreas die ganzen streifen) da wurde mir immer richtig warm ums herz... dazu noch die dialoge und so END WITZIG--


im moment fällt mir kein game mehr ein


----------



## Tarsul (5. Januar 2007)

Ob ihrs glaubt, oder nicht:

Meine emotionalste Szene in einem Videospiel war bei *Trackmania Nations*.
Vor einigen Monaten gab es eine Zeit in der ich das Spiel ziemlich viel gespielt habe, offline, weil ich mich nicht gut genug fürs Online Gaming fühlte....
Also es gibt ja immer so ne vorgegebene Zeit, die geschlagen werden soll (in dem Fall natürlich der Nadeos High Score - für die Kenner ). Und ich fahr und fahr und fahr... In dieser Nacht bin ich diese Strecke, die man in unter 20 Sekunden schaffen kann, mehrere Stunden lang gefahren... keine Ahnung wieviele.. 3, 4... schwer zu sagen..und denk das pack ich eh nie, fahre nur noch so... höre Musik, denke über alles mögliche nach... bin dann echt so wie in Trance gefahren:
 Plötzlich dachte ich: hey, so gut lief es ja noch nie: ich seh mir so selbst zu wie ich fahre, und plötzlich: Rekord geknackt! 
Ich konnts überhaupt nicht glauben.... obwohl ich im Prinzip nicht bei der Sache war und eh nicht mehr an mich geglaubt habe... jedenfalls hab ich sogar geweint! Vor Glück! Stolz, was weiß ich!
 Das hab ich noch nie bei einem Spiel (soweit ich mich erinner!), mir liegen schon wieder Tränen in den Augen... und diese Gänsehaut. O mein Gott. Ich kanns selbst kaum erklären.

Das war mit großer Sicherheit mein emotionalster Moment in einem Spiel.


----------



## Zentrum-der-Macht (5. Januar 2007)

Bei mir war es auch Final Fantasy 7.. Ich war wirklich kurz davor zu heulen, als Cait Sith sich in dem Temple of Ancients für die andren opfert und dann wieder auftaucht. 
Aeris Tod war auch sehr, sehr bewegend. Wie Cloud sie ins Wasser gleiten lässt und ihr hinterher schaut. 
Oder als Red XIII seinen "Opa" wieda sieht und sie unten in der Höhle gegen Gi kämpfen.
Der Endkampf gegen Sephiroth war auch abartig emotional sowohl Wut als auch Freude, Mitgefühl, Hoffnung und Trauer waren dabei. Ich hab voll gehofft das der Meteoriet nicht auf die "Erde" stürzt, als er dann Midgard getroffen hat war es auch ein etwas komisches Gefühl da man irgendwie für die Leute in den Slums mitgefühlt hat, die ja alle gestorben sind.. Puh die Liste könnte echt unendlich weiter gehn...
Final Fantasy 8, 9 und 10 waren auch gut aber lang nicht so emotional wie der 7. Teil.

Und ihr werdet jetzt vllt denken der is verrückt, aber vor Freude geweint hab ich auch bei Fifa WM 06 als ich mit Deutschland Weltmeister wurd. *g* Jaja in mir steckt ein kleiner Patriot


----------



## ParaSucd (5. Januar 2007)

am aller heftigesten fand ich eindeutig F.E.A.R. ich habe das spiel nur mit flutlichtbeleuchtung in meinem zimmer oder drei leute neben mir zocken können... diese kleine mistgöre konnte einen ja so erschrecken... wir haben szenen teilweiße mehrmals gespielt um zu sehen wo das mädel herkommt und aben uns jedes mal erschrocken


auch geil fand ich die splinter cell spiele... mein gott ich hab den atem angehalten wenn die wachen direkt vor mir neben mir über mir unter mir oder was weiß ich wo standen... das war echt.... krass....


----------



## doceddy (5. Januar 2007)

*brothers in arms*

es tat weh seine kamaraden zu verlieren


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Januar 2007)

Wie schon genannt FF7
Sephiroth ist einfach ein klasse Gegner, den hat man wirklich GEHASST., als er das Dort niedermetzelt usw.

Aeris Tod war auch genial, dass eine der eigenen Figuren stirbt, damit rechnet man einfach nicht und wartete bis zum Ende des Spiels, dass man sie doch bitte wieder bekommt (und ich hab sie vorher extra noch gelevelt/ausgerüstet  )

Silent Hill 2 wurde auch schon genannt. 

Naja, eigentlich kann man auch noch die anderen Teile dieser Serien dazuzählen. Überraschungen in FF8, als man Esthar entdeckt oder das mitreißende Ende, bei dem man erst nicht mehr an ein Happy End glaubt.
FFX die Beerdigung der Seelen (Junas Tanz) 
usw.

Metal Gear Solid natürlich,
z.B. Tod von Sniper Wolf in Teil 1, Tod von Emma oder der letzte Versuch von Fortune auf ihr Glück zu vertrauen gegen den Beschuss von Ray in Teil 2.
wozu reden, gibts doch auf youtube ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1gF5OdXDm0

Auflösung über The Boss in Teil 3 (befolgte den Befehl als Landesverräterin darzustehen und gleichzeitig für das Land zu sterben). 
Die Folterungen im Spiel kamen auch mehr als böse rüber.
Folter fand ich jetzt nur mit Musik, da fehlen die Schreie ^^
Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT1vqeb0Z4M ^^ (der anfang ist dunkel, weil man das noch aus der ego - unter einem plastiksack - sieht)
aber bei den Prügelszenen dachte man auch immer "hör doch bitte auf, ich muss mit dem noch spielen Oo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVIS247ylJA
usw.


----------



## benedidldickt (5. Januar 2007)

Mich wundert doch wirklich das noch niemand *"Dreamfall"* angesprochen hat.
Die Story von Dreamfall is super, man könnte einen Film darüber drehen 

Angefangen von super Athmosphäre :"Zoë, Rette April!", über eine Geheimnissvolle Fantasy-Welt voller interessanten und unterhaltsamen Charaktere, bis hin zu einem Ende dass zu einem der traurigsten und besten der Spielewelt gehöhrt!

*Outcast* war auch Super! Lässt sich sogar jetzt noch spielen, auch wenn der Sprungsound auf dauer auf die nerven geht 

Wenn man mehr Action mag ist natürlich auch* Max Payne* immer griffbereit. Eine sehr schöne fesselnde Geschichte, durch innovative Erzählweise dargestellt. Der Soundtrack dazu - ein Traum!
Klassiker der Action-Genre wäre noch * Jedi Knight 1*. Szenen mit Schauspielern wirken (ähnlich wie in der * C&C-Reihe*) äußerst authentisch und mitreißend! Dabei kommt es nicht unbedingt auf den teuersten Hollywoodstreifen an, sondern die schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten sollten im Vordergrund stehen.

Völlig danebengegriffen hat wohl *Dark Messiah.* Die Geschichte *gähn*, die Charaktere unglaubwürdig und langweilig. Die Liebesgeschichte zwischen den Hauptakteuren untransparent. Das Spiel hat sehr wenig Athmosphäre (auch wenn die Schwertkämpfe super sind  )

Als witzigstes Spiel tritt bei mir* Monkey Island 3* an. "Hinter dir ein dreiköpfiger Affe!" Einfach ungeschlagen, ein wahrer Klassiker

Gruselfaktor: *F.E.A.R.* mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Aber Emotionen können meineserachtens in einem traditionellen Egoshooter, Strategiespiel oder Sportsimulation nicht geweckt werden.
Emotionen gibt es in Adventures und Rollenspiele - Ausnahme Bestätigen die Regel (s.o.)


Größte Aussichten auf einen Emotionsgeladenen Kassenschlager: * Heavy Rain*


----------



## Jacro (5. Januar 2007)

Und wer wirklich Gänsehaut spürden will, sucht unter Youtube.com mal den Trailer zu "Heavy Rain", dem Nachfolger zu Fahrenheit... habe ich bisher 10x gesehen und fühl mich am ende immer total gebannt in diesem monolog. [/quote]
Der Trailer ist echt hammer. Zu solch später Stunde hat der mich ziemlich reingezogen. Genial wie man am Anfang sofort merkt, dass sich die Dame nicht wohlfühlt vor der Kamera. Ich freue mich auf die Zukunft. Ich freue mich auf die Games in 50 Jahren. Und ich hoffe, dass ich dann noch Lust habe, zu zocken!


----------



## ssjthomas (5. Januar 2007)

Das Gänsehaut-Feeling von F.E.A.R. ist wohl unerreicht - alleine die Demo habe ich 5 mal durchgezockt. morgens um 3 Uhr, alles dunkel und 7.1 Sorround Sound Anlage. Richtig perfekt gemacht.

Max Payne war damals auch richtig hammer, man hat total mit Max Payne mitgefühlt.

Half-Life² natürlich auch, wahrscheinlich auf Grund der detaillierten Charaktermodelle, ausführlichen Dialogszenen und dem myteriösen G-Man.


----------



## Look (5. Januar 2007)

Emotionale Situationen in Spielen, mhhh, na gut, dann "oute" ich mich hier mal öffentlich als Angsthase   .

Marinemission in AvP2 war, was Klos im Hals, Herzpumpern, Zitterhand und Schweissausstoss anging wohl bei mir bisher das Härteste, was mir untergekommen ist - seither lass ich auch die Hände weg von Horror oder Gruselspielen wie Silent Hill etc.. Das ausschlaggebene in diesen Missionen war der verdammte Detektor mit seinem bing, bing, der immer schneller und lauter wurde, wen sich ein Alien näherte und man panisch alles absuchte, in der Hoffung, die verdammten Mistviecher endlich zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Der vielzitierte "Kötel" in der Hose war nicht weit entfernt *räusper*.

Mag sich lächerlich anhören, vor allem in Anbetracht meines fortgeschrittenen Alters, aber als ich das erste mal in Pikmin mich klarmachte zum Aufbruch, weil die Nacht immer näher rückte und ich meine Pikmins schnell in ihre Unterkünfte schickte und dabei einen übersah und losflog, hatte ich schon ein echt mieses Gefühl, des "im Stich gelassen habens" bekommen, als der letzte Pikmin angelaufen kam, als mein Raumschiff abhob, noch verzweifelt hinterrief und mit den Armen wild winkte, um dann von einem Ungetüm vom Frosch gefressen zu werden    ...

Ebenfalls eher ungewöhnlich, bei In Memoriam das Soundrätsel, wo man einen vorher in einem Video gehörtes Stück per anklickbaren Soundschnipseln wieder in die richtige Reihenfolge bringen muss. Es war deshalb so hart, weil der Stimme, die den Gesang darstellte, die Unterdrückung der Tränen und das bemühen um Kontrolle über sich selbst, die Panik und das erzittern dadurch, recht deutlich anzumerken war - wirklich gut gemacht, man wollte das Rätsel einfach nur noch schnell hinter sich bringen.

Aber ebenso gibts auch lustigere Kleinigkeiten, z.B. eine frühe Begrüssung in Tron 2.0, wo man seinen Begleiter kennenlernt und der dialog ungefähr so rüberkam "Ich: Hey ein Bit; Geschöpf: Nein ich bin ein ausgewachsenes Byte" - traff irgendwie voll meinen Nerv, breites grinsen inbegriffen.

Gab eine ähnliche Szene in Giants Sitizen Kabuto, in der "Elfenabteilung", war, glaub ich, die erste oder zweite mission, wo dann die Abschlussequenz kam, inder der Smartie einen auf "ich bin dein Vater - glaub ich" machte, fühlte ich mich an Star Wars erinnert, nur war die Reaktion der "Elfe" herzallerliebst (na wer kennt die Reaktion noch)...

Oder eine Rätsellösung in Simon3D - man war in einem Keller gefangen mit anderen Spielcharakteren und es gab keinen plausiblen Weg hinaus, man ging also alle Gesprächsoptionen durch, fand aber nichts wirklich hilfreiches, bis man aus lauter Verzweiflung anfing den Muskelprotz einfach ein wenig zur Weißglut zu treiben, mit, ähm, Nettigkeiten - Ende vom Lied, er schlug mich tot, Rätsel gelöst, da nach einem ableben, man selbst in einer Telefonzelle ausserhalb respawnte, das blöde grinsen wollt gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht verschwinden.


Eines der mir im Gedächnis gebliebenen, besten "Yeah geschafft" Erlebnisse war wohl in, ich glaub es war, Tomb Raider 2 - der Drache als Endboss, immer und immer wieder versucht, aber ich habs nicht geschafft überhaupt lebend und unverkohlt aus dem Schwimmbecken herauszukommen, k.A. wie oft ich es probiert hatte, sicherlich 30 oder 40 mal. Irgendwann hab ich aufgegeben, das Spiel gammelte auf der Platte wohl über ein 3/4 Jahr rum, bis ich aus Langerweile es nochmal versuchte. nicht mehr mit Betriebsblindheit geschlagen, oder einfach Glück, jedenfalls kam ich aus dem Wasserbecken gleich beim ersten mal raus, konnte mich hinter einer Säule positionieren und die Drachen KI verkeilte den Drachen so, das er sich nicht mehr ordentlich vor und zurück bewegen konnte - perfekt, 2 Minuten später hatte ich den ollen Dolch. Etwas was einen so oft hat sterben lassen, endlich besiegt zu haben, japp, Bäume ausreissen und so  

Einer der lausten emotionalen Umsetzungen eines Themas gabs im übrigen im Spiel Project Eden - k.A. was man sich bei dem Ende gedacht hatte, aber ich hatte Null Gefühlsregung, eher überwiegte bei mir "Das wars? Was für ein Mist!". Ich mochte das Spiel, aber das Ende, grauenhaft.

Ach ja, in dem ersten Addon zu NWN hab ich ganz bewusst Deekin mitgenommen, auch wen es für einen Zwergenkleriker völlig untypisch war und die Teamzusammensetzung mehr als mies, ich konnt den Kleinen einfach nicht stehen lassen, einer der besten Charaktere, wen nicht der beste im ganzen Spiel. Irgendwie machte man auf "grosser Bruder" mit ihm, fand ich Klasse.

Ach ja, worüber ich mich grad ärgere und ist dasf ehlen eines eigentlich Standardfeatures - in Super Mario Sunshine gibt es keinen Doppelsprung, Etwas was eigentlich jedes Jump&Run hat - darüber komm ich einfach nicht hinweg, jedesmal wen ein Drehsprung mal wieder nicht klappt, oder ein Seitwärtssprung - was mit einem einfachen Doppelsprung kein Thema wäre, kommt bei wieder Frust hoch.

Ebenso wie bei Vampire Booldlines, welches in der deutschen Version einfach zum speien verbugt ist, wen man gewisse Rassen spielen möchte.

Naja, könnt so weiter machen, vor allem was gelungene Multiplayeraktionen angeht, die einem im Gedächnis bleiben, aber das ist, glaub ich, nicht unbedingt die Frageintention oder?

Klar gibts die typischen FF Tode, Baldurs Gate Sachen usw., aber die dürften soviele durchgemacht haben, das ich diese nicht noch gesondert betrachten muss.


P.S. Ach so, ging nur um PC Spiele, naja Schade, immer diese Einschränkungen   .


----------



## stockduck (5. Januar 2007)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich kann hier zwei Spiele anbieten:

Das erste ist BaldursGate 2.

Mein "Ritter" den ich mit Aerie (sie hieß doch so oder) schön langsam verkuppelte. Da kam immer so eine schöne Musik wenn sie mit einem interagiert, und lässt sich über ihre Gefangenschaft aus. Dabei hatte sie ja auch die Flügel verloren  
DAS Highlight dabei war aber wie sich mein Held und Aerie immer näher kamen und sie dann irgendwann sagte: "Zeig mir was es heißt, eine Frau zu sein", bzw. als sie dann schwanger wurde...

ich bin dabei fast weggeschmolzen...


und mein 2ter Kanditat ist MaxPayne

Und hier möchte ich auf die Alptraumszenen eingehen, welche großartig dargestellt wurden. Die langen Gänge, das Babygeschreie, die Verzerrung... wie ein Alptraum halt - wahnsinn!


----------



## wolor (5. Januar 2007)

Der beste Gruseleffekt der mir eine Gänsehaut über den Rücken gejagt hat war das Geisterhotel in Vampire The Masquerade. Als die Vasen und Glühbirnen neben einem geplatzt sind bin ich richtig zusammengefahren. Tolle Spannung.
Ich war richtig erleichtert als ich durch das Fenster gesprungen bin und das Hotel wieder verlassen habe.


----------



## absolute-heike (5. Januar 2007)

Cryptic-Ravage am 04.01.2007 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Spiel dass mich von der Atmosphäre her als erstes richtig tief in seinen Bann gezogen hat war Gothic 1. Die dunkle, gefährliche Atmosphäre kam mir wie ein Spiegelbild meiner eigenen Identität vor. Als ob ich in einem falschen Jahrhundert geboren wurde.
> 
> Ausserdem haben mich Spiele wie Max Payne 2, Return to Castle Wolfenstein und CoD2 in gewisser Weise direkt emotional angesprochen. Sei es durch die glaubhafte Umgebung, die realitische Darstellung vergangener Zeiten oder einfach nur durch das sehr gut gelungene Leveldesign, was seinen ganz eigenen Charme hatte, so dass es einem leicht fiel sich ins Spiel zu denken - in die Spielwelt...
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel richtig gut ist, träume ich auch davon. Quasi eine unfertige Szene, die ich dann in meinem Kopf weiterführe.




Genau: Gothic I

Wenn man Nachts durch den Wald vor dem Alten Lager zur Alten Mine rennt. *KAKAAA* machen die Scavanger!!!! *WOARRR* die Wölfe!
Links von mir Rechts von mir!!!! Und dann verfolgen sie mich!!!

WOW! Und über allem dieses tolle blaue blitzen der Barriere! Tolle Synchronisation! Und dann noch die Sache mit... ach wie hieß die Band denn, dies wirklich gibt??? Die im Alten Lager aufgespielt haben?

Das Spiel hat es sogar geschafft, dass mir genau DIE Charaktere total ans Herz gewachsen sind, die auch im zweiten Teil eine große Rolle gespielt haben (Gorn, Milten, Diego... naja, sogar Lester)! Natürlich nicht zu vergessen Xardas! Der is für mich immer so was wie ein Papa gewesen. Oder nein, mehr so ein Opa! Undurchsichtig, aber man hat trotzdem das Gefühl, er macht alles richtig!

Max Payne 2 natürlich auch! Da hab ich mich gleich auch ein bisschen in Mona verschossen! Fast so wie Evangeline Lilly von Lost!!! .... Oh.... falsches Genre


----------



## Stefan1981 (5. Januar 2007)

Mitfühlen konnte ich bei HL² durch die dargestellten Emotionen und hab die Szenen im Kopf durchgespielt und mich selbst in die Lage von Freeman versetzt.

Am schlimmsten war es als ich mir DooM geholt hatte. Ich habe extra bis die Nacht um 00:00 Uhr gewartet und den Sound ordentlich aufgedreht. Durch die Dolby Effekte und die Lautsprecher die ich glücklicherweise richtig Aufstellen konnte kam diue ganze Düstere Atmosphäre richtig gut rüber. Wenn ich dann langsam durch duie gänge geschlichen bin, hier ein kurzer Lichtfunke und das zischen dazu, dann auf einmal ein total dunkler Gang.......die Hintergrund Geräusche und dann plötzlich ein Gegner wie aus dem Nichts.

Leider legte sich das dann umso weiter man gekommen ist.

Desweiteren finde ich die Konversationen bei NWN2 gut gelungen.

Wenn ich mich mit Khelgar unterhalte dann fühl ich mich "Lustig" und muss immer Lachen. Bei quara denk ich nur "Neiiiiin (wie Homer immer Nein sagt) nicht die schon wieder, Hochnäsige eingebildete ZICKE". Wenn Elanee spricht faselt die meistens über die Tiere usw. da schweifen meine Gedanken dann manchmal ins RL ab und muss selber an die tiere denken oder wie aktuellen Fall mit dem Zoo und Lippenbär.

Bishop ist etwas....Chaotisch halt, der erinnert mich an Menschen wie unsere Politiker....gehobene Positionen und Realitöts Verlust   

Casavir ist auch Cool, hab mich mal ertappt nachdem ich gespielt hatte und der ein Auftretten hat wie ein Paladin (Ehre und Gerechtigkeit, Hilf den Armen Menschen) dass ich, als ich unterwegs war selbst daran gedacht hatte wie der in der Szene dargestellt wurde und prompt kam ich an eine Strasse wo recht aktiver Verkehr war und da stand ein Blinder mit Hund und wollte rüber aber die Ampel war noch einiges weiter Weg, also hab ich geholfen......doofes Gefühl im ersten Moment wenn man mit der Hand winkt damit die Autos zur Kenntniss nehmen das dort ein Gehandicapter Mensch ist und auf die andere Strassenseite will. Desweiteren habe ich mich Wahnsinnig darüber gefreut das ich in Niewinter eine kleine Kreatur gefunden hatte die leider Kein Dach über dem Kopf hat und sich bei irgendwelchen Hansels versucht hat einzunisten mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, ich meine hier den kleinen Kobold Deekin aus NWN. Ich habe mich glatt hinreissen lassen und hab mich riesig gefreut und mir von dem "grossen" Bruder nochmal ein paar Geschichten erzählen lassen über Undrentide etc. und wollte natürlich das er gleich mitkommt, was leider nicht geklappt hat, da war ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich geknickt und hab mir Gedacht "Wie können sie den einfach so rausnehmen und dem so ein Schicksal erteilen grml" . Mitgefühlt habe ich bei Shandra Jerro auch als sie zuerst die Scheune abgefackelt haben und später danna uch noch was anderes. Gemein *zaunpfahl schwing* .


Wenn ich da so darüber nachdenke, müssen Emotionen nicht einfach 100% dargestellt werden, manchmal reichen auch ein paar Sätze die einem im Kopf hängen bleiben über die man Grübeln tut oder die einen dann wieder in den Kopf kommen wenn man im RL sei es zu Hause oder unterwegs wieder in den Kopf kommen und es auch passieren kann das man manchmal auf sowas reagiert und im RL danach Handelt.



mfg


[EDIT] Ohman so viele Rechtschreibfehler, musste erstmal Korrektur schreiben


----------



## Tritium (5. Januar 2007)

nicht zu vergessen die szene in diablo als man um die ecke geht und nur "fresh meat" hört, oder auch die sinnlosen verhandlungen mit pukerat the unclean.

viel atmosphäre hatte auch grim fandango, besonders der tag der toten.

die final fantasy teile mögen zwar manchen zu kitschig sein aber so knapp daran etwas im auge zu haben war ich sonst nirgends.

ansonsten natürlich max payne 1&2, so gut wie ein einschlägiger film, gothic 1&2 ,wegen den liebenswürdigen charaktären & stimmungsvollen musik (nicht teil 3 den hat pb abgesehn von der musik tatsächlich verkackt).

gta vice city & san andreas sind auch atmosphärische meister (der drogensüchtige hippie ganz besonders).


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (5. Januar 2007)

Das erste PC-Spiel das richtige Emotionen in mir ausgelöst hat, war *Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel*. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das Spiel kein wirklicher Reißer, aber damals mit 14 hat mich die Atmosphäre in den Ruinen von Babel einfach umgerissen. Man kam aus der Wüste, prügelte sich durch russische Reihen und kam schließlich in einen Tempel, musste einen Raum suchen und erwartete hinter jeder Ecke irgendeinen Gegner. Aber da passierte nichts, und je weiter man sich nach vorne bewegte, desto lauter wurde das Heulen des Windes in den verlassenen Gängen. Unheimlich ! Da hatte ich eine richtige Gänsehaut. Ist noch heute einer meiner liebsten Momente in PC-Spielen.

Der nächste emotionale Punkt war *Gothic*. Nach dem Intro-Video, wenn man den Weg ins Tal hinabsteigt und die Ausmaße der Spielwelt sieht. Der Himmel zeichnet ein düsteres Bild, das Gras ist braun, dunkle Felsen am Wegesrand, die Skelette von aufgeknüpften Häftlingen hängen von den Ästen der Bäume herab, man erblickt verfallene Zäune und schaut in die Ferne wo man die Türme des alten Lagers erblickt. Und über allem schimmert bläulich die Barriere, die einen an diesen Ort gefesselt hält. Genial !
Damals konnte ich mich gar nicht daran satt sehen, das war _das_ Szenario welches ich mir schon immer in PC-Spielen gewünscht hatte. Die Gestaltung der Spielwelt löste hier das Gefühl von kompletter Handlungsfreiheit aus, gehen wohin man will, machen was man will...allerdings innerhalb der magischen Barriere. Das allein war so schön, das man eigentlich gar nicht mehr ausbrechen wollte. Wenn man dem Storyverlauf folgt und sich nacher mit Gorn, Diego, Lester und Milten verbündet, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf...vom Auftritt In Extremos, dem Tod Yberions, dem Massaker des alten Lagers an den Feuermagiern, dem Kampf gegen die Orks ganz zu schweigen, und all das in grandioser Kulisse.
Gothic löste in mir konstant Wellen der Freude aus, ich genoss, verschlang und konnte trotzdem niemals genug bekommen.   

Ansonsten fand ich, wie die meisten hier, die *Max Payne-Reihe* emontinal sehr heftig. Die Schwankungen zwischen Härte und Sensibilität, Vernunft und Wahnsinn, Liebe und Hass...
*Mafia* war auch seh gut in dieser Hinsicht. Der Wandel Tommy Angelos vom Taxifahrer zum Verbrecher, seiner Läuterung und Sühne waren einfach grandios inszeniert. *KotOR* löste mit seinem Storytwist in der Mitte der Handlung bei mir ein Schwindelgefühl aus. Der Twist war zwar im nachhinein irgendwie abzusehen, aber glücklicherweise hatte ich vorher nicht damit gerechnet. 

Es reicht bei mir eigentlich schon große Gefühle auszulösen, wenn eine gewisse Tragik in der Story liegt, und das gesamte Spiel wird von mir als emotionaler Höhepunkt wahrgenommen, wenn ich mit der Spielfigur mitfühlen kann...


----------



## plutonium67 (5. Januar 2007)

Selbstverständlich gehören für mich die zwei Max Payne-Titel dazu. Der Mix aus Comics und äusserst stimmiger Musik macht bei mir immer Gänsehaut. Ebenfalls pushen mich Spielszenen, in denen Musik einsetzt und man beispielsweise gegen einen Endgegner kämpft oder an einer herausfordernden Stelle, wie z.B. ebenfalls in Max Payne oder Half-Life. Wenn man sich so durch die Gegend kämpft, und auf einmal macht es *klick*, Horden stürmen auf einen zu, Sound setzt ein... das gibt Adrenalinschübe!

Aber am absolut stimmigsten war für mich die CoD2-Kampagne. Obwohl ein roter Storyfaden ganz hindurch fehlte, erzeugte das Spiel so ein authentes Gefühl, mit all dem Hintergrundgerummel, den Flugzeugkämpfen in Nordafrika, wo man als Statist im Auto zusieht, wie die Flugzeuge abstürzen; bei der Landung, als die Schiffe links und rechts sich in Luft auflösen.

Für mich erzeugt Stimmung vor allem gute Musik (das ist für mich das A & O) und eine gute Story. Graphik ist schlussendlich immer sekundär. Und wie fest man sich auf ein Spiel (oder auch einen guten Film) einlässt. Viele wollen leider "cool" sein und bei Spielen oder Horrorfilmen ihr Erschrecken oder ihre Gefühle nicht zeigen. Schade eigentlich, denn das macht doch ein Spiel erst so erinnerungswürdig, oder?

Achja, und das allererste Spiel, das bei mir wirklich Emotionen auslöste, war Day of the Tentacle. Zu meiner Entschuldigung sei gesagt, dass ich damals noch sehr jung war    Ich hatte doch tatsächlich Angst vor der selbstgebastelten Figur mit den Spaghettihaaren und am Schluss als lauter kleine Tentacles kammen.


----------



## rokn (5. Januar 2007)

Ganz große Unterhaltung waren für mich die Rendervideos aus Diablo2. Derart stimmungsvolle, detailversessene, wunderschöne Videos kenne ich nur von Blizzard. Wenn Sie nach jedem Kapitel die Geschichte vorantrieben, stieg jedes Mal Herzschlag an, die Augen wurden größer (wann werden diese schon einmal so verwöhnt...?), die Finger kribbelig und spätestens beim letzen Video habe ich auch den Atem angehalten. Den Mix aus düsterer Atmosphäre, musischer Untermalung und erstklassiger Sprecher habe ich mir auch nach dem Durchspielen immer wieder angesehen. Ein Kinofilm von dieser Qualität und ich wäre für dessen Laufzeit Dauergast. Derartige Designelemente sind mein ganz großer Fovorit, wenn es darum geht Atmosphäre zu erzeugen.

Ein weiteres unvergessliches Erlebnis war die Verteidigung von Helms Klamm in die "Schlacht um Mittelerde." Ich habe Sie genauso gespielt, wie sie im Film ablief und es mir dadurch enorm schwer gemacht. Die infernalische Musikbegleitung, die original Soundkulisse, die Kommentare der Helden - einfach Wahnsinn. Angespannte Nerven, zittrige Hände, ein klopfendes Herz bei der ersten Angriffswelle und der laute Aufschrei beim Zurückschlagen der Gegner. Selten habe ich so mitgefiebert, wie in diesem Moment (man muss dazu wissen, dass ich großer HDR-Fan bin).

Grüße Rokn


----------



## Felio (5. Januar 2007)

Das erste mal wo ich wirklich beinahe geheult hätte war Syberia II. An der Stelle als der Roboter Oskar stirbt (also als Körper von Hans Voralberg dient) wurde ich total traurig. Übrigens Syberia I+II sind sowieso für mich die emotionalsten Titel die ich je gespielt habe. Die Geschichte fand ich wirlich am besten. Man war wirklich im Spiel "drin" und hat mit den Charakteren mitgefühlt.
Syberia 4ever!


----------



## Shandras (5. Januar 2007)

Ein Frage (hab noch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, also sorry wenn die Frage schonmal getellt wurde) aber müssen es nur PC Spiele sein, oder "darf" auch ein anderes System teilnehmen?
Also, kurz und schmerzlos ausgedrückt: kann ich auch mit nem Gamecube Titel mitmachen?


----------



## Brock8472 (5. Januar 2007)

Huhu zusammen 

Das Spiel, welches mich emotional am meisten beeindruckt hat, ist Final Fantasy 7.
Zwar habe ich das Spiel nie als PC-Version gehabt, nur habe ich gelesen das es kaum Unterschiede zur PSX Version gibt.
In dem Spiel wurde ich in der erste Minute stark emotional gebunden. Erst die tolle Videoszene aus der Stadt Midgar mit einer genialen Atmosphärischen Musikuntermalung. Leise und verträumt am Anfang, nachher dann, wenn die Kamera komplett Midgar zeigt erscheint das Logo von FF7 und die Musikuntermalung schwenkt dann auf eine turbulente Art um, während die Kamerafahrt wild in Richtung der ersten Spielszene fährt. Unten angekommen, hält ein Zug im Bahnhof, mehrere Leute springen vom Zug ab und man fängt an die ersten Schritte mit der Hauptfigur im Spiel zu machen. Ich bekomme gerade alleine vom Schreiben wieder eine Gänsehaut, weil sich die Eröffnungsszene vor meinem geistigen Auge abspielt. Hammerhart !!!
Man wird also von der ersten Minute an, voll in den Kampf von Cloud und Co. gegen die Shinra Corp., miteinbezogen. Die Story erhält im Spiel mehr als einmal eine drastische Wendung und die vielen Videoszenen bringen auch nochmal die emotionale Verbundenheit mit dem Spiel nahe. Die wirklich immer passende Musikuntermalung bereitet einem viel Spass, Freude und Trauer im Verlaufe des Spiels.
In der Szene als Aeris stirbt und von Cloud im See beigesetzt wird, konnte ich mir eine echte Träne nicht mehr verkneifen.
Es ist einfach alles so gebunden emotional in dem Spiel, die Chemie passt immer, und deswegen ist es auch nach wie vor mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel 
Mittlerweile habe ich das Spiel schon mindestens 5mal durchgespielt, weil es so faszinierend ist.

Ich kann nicht ganz genau sagen, was mich jetzt besonders emotional aufwühlt, aber ich tippe mal auf die Musik. Schon von klein auf, höre ich sehr gerne Musik aus vielen verschiedenen Genres.

So, das war es von meiner Seite aus.

Schönen Gruß
Brock


----------



## Razor (5. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 04.01.2007 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt, aber die Szene ist definitiv eine der emotionalsten Szene... du weißt ja gar nicht wie ich *danach vor Wut losgeballert hab*



Das erinnert mich an *Prey* - die Gefühlsausbrüche von Tommy (_DIE, MUTHAFUCKIN' DIE ALREADY YOU BRUTE !!!!!_ *brüll*) passten verdammt gut in die Situation "alle Freunde von den Aliens getötet -> Tod den Aliens", allerdings konnte ich mich da nicht wirklich hineinversetzen.

ANGST

Definitiv *Thief 3* und zwar speziell dieses abgebrannte Irren/Weisenhaus (weiß ich nicht mehr genau  )
Obwohl alles in Grau/Schwarz gehalten war, kam mir das nicht langweilig/eintönig vor, sondern eher spannungsfördernd, wie ein ausgewachsener Albtraum, dazu noch diese komischen Stimmen und die weißen, "Zombies" (waren das wirklich welche ?) mit Schraubenzieherarmen... *schauder*

Ich bin wohl noch nie von Anfang an mit einer Komplettlösung durch einen Level _gerannt_


----------



## Shandras (5. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich mach's jetzt einfach mal.
Bei mir hat *Zelda - Ocarina Of Time* doch tatsächlich die Augen feucht werden lassen. Und zwar die Stelle, nachdem man zum ersten Mal duch die Zeit reist und in sein Heimatdorf im Kokiriwald zurückgeht...
Man steht da vor den Kleinen und redet mit Ihnen aber sie erkennen einen nicht und sind richtig verängstigt, weil da so ein großer Kerl steht. Ich weiß noch, dass ich bestimmt mehr als einmal laut gesagt habe "Aber ich bin's doch!" als die Kurzen gesagt haben "Du erinnerst mich an jemanden, der vor langer Zeit verschwunden ist..." Ich kam mir damals so richtig hilflos vor...und das war erst vor knapp2 Jahren!
Oder am Ende des Spiels; ein Satz der mir immer noch im Ohr hängt "Geh. Geh nach Hause und hole die verlorenen 7 Jahre nach..." Da wird's mir jetzt nur vom dran denken richtig mulmig.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Januar 2007)

Die stärksten Emotionen, verbunden mit dem obligatorischen und ungläubigen "Ey boah ey" Blick, hatte ich wohl nur bei der Max Payne Serie. Gerade bei Teil 1 ist mir damals im Minutentakt ein kalter Schauer über die Schultern gelaufen, bzw. ich fühlte regelrecht Mitleid mit dem nicht realen Menschen "Max Payne". Bereits als man im Intro die Leiche von Max' kleiner Tochter am Boden sah, und Payne die Situation mit einem ungläubigen "_Oh god no, please god no!_" kommentierte, war es um mich geschehen. Einfach schockierend und ergreifend. Der abschließende "_Nooooooo!_ Schrei, als Max seine tote Frau ein letztes Mal umarmt, hat mich auch ziemlich begeistert und betrübt. Ich hätte es niemals für möglich gehalten, dass eine blöde Polygonfigur, beklebt mit einigen Texturen und synchronisiert von einer markanten Stimme mehr Emotionen transportieren, und glaubwürdig an den Betrachter bringen kann, als ein echter Schauspieler in einem großen Hollywood-Film. Die Welle von tatsächlich gefühlten Emotionen hat mich dann durch das ganze Spiel getragen. Inklusive Hass, Freude, Verzweiflung und der bohrenden Frage nach dem "warum?". Für mich war das Spiel damals ein unglaubliches Erlebnis, an das auch Max Payne 2 sehr gut anknüpfen konnte. Das Niederschießen von Bravura, der Tod von Vinnie, der Verlust von Woden, und schließlich das Umkommen von Mona. Einmalig. Bei der letzten Sequenz, wo Max Mona behutsam die Augen schließt, ihr einen letzten Kuss gibt, und sie irgendwie traurig, aber gleichzeitig auch erlöst anguckt, war einfach phänomenal inszeniert. Dazu noch der Satz: "_Now, like all my loves, she is mine forever. She has brought me here, to this moment of clarity, where time slows down, and I choose to look back, to see myself. And in that act of seeing, I am reborn._". Da hatte ich tatsächlich etwas Pipi im Auge. Diesen Abschied fand ich sogar noch emotionaler als das alternative Ende, mit dem etwas "freundlicheren" Ausgang.

Sam Lake und Remedy haben mit diesen beiden Teilen einfach ein Meisterwerk der Spielgeschichte geschaffen. Für mich ist es daher einfach unbegreiflich, warum seit 2001 praktisch kein anderes Action-Game gekonnt versucht hat Emotionen in den Spielfluss zu integrieren, bzw. eine Spielfigur “glaubwürdig” zu beschreiben. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Burtchen (5. Januar 2007)

Shandras am 05.01.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Frage (hab noch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, also sorry wenn die Frage schonmal getellt wurde) aber müssen es nur PC Spiele sein, oder "darf" auch ein anderes System teilnehmen?
> Also, kurz und schmerzlos ausgedrückt: kann ich auch mit nem Gamecube Titel mitmachen?


Prinzipiell schreiben kannst du alles - so wie es bis jetzt redaktionsintern und in diesem Thread aussieht, ist _Final Fantasy VII_ ja zum Beispiel ein ziemlicher Renner und wird sicher irgendwo Erwähnung finden.   

Vielen Dank für alle eure Beiträge bisher, diskutiert, postet und anekdotisiert mal schön weiter.   

Mich würde noch besonders interessieren, welche Titel euch diesbezüglich enttäuscht haben, also welcher Charakter euch völlig kalt ließ etc.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Januar 2007)

Burtchen am 05.01.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde noch besonders interessieren, welche Titel euch diesbezüglich enttäuscht haben, also welcher Charakter euch völlig kalt ließ etc.


Richtig kalt gelassen haben mich die Auftritte von Alyx Vance (HL2), John Dalton (U2) und John McLane (Nakatomi Plaza). Alyx konnte mich, trotz detaillierter Gesichtsanimation und optisch gut realisierten, emotionalen, Gesichtsausdrücken einfach nicht “packen”. Mir war es in HL2 eigentlich absolut egal, was mit ihrem Vater passieren würde, oder ob die Dame nach dem Finale wirklich in der Explosion umgekommen ist. Da fehlte mir einfach der Bezug zur eigenen Spielfigur (Gordon Freeman), und eine emotionale Regung von Gordon auf das Gewäsch von Frau Vance. Die guckte zwar immer so traurig und wütend, aber wirklich mitreißend fand ich das Präsentierte nicht - trotz Animationen, trauriger Sprachausgabe und Ego-Perspektive erschien mir die Figur einfach zu fremd, distanziert und zu künstlich. 

John Dalton, der Held aus Unreal 2, war auch so eine absolute Nullnummer. Erst nerven zu Beginn des Spiels seine “coolen” Kommentare, dann gegen Ende hingegen sind es seine künstlich wirkenden emotionalen Versuche, Trauer auszudrücken. Trotz englischer Sprachausgabe und einer Situation die Trauer zulässt, wollte einfach nicht der Funken der Begeisterung überspringen. “Toll, die Crew ist tot, das Schiff zerstört, und nu?”. Ein nutzloser Charakter, der perfekt zu den anderen kühlen und schlecht inszenierten Figuren passte. Ein erster Offizier mit Schuldgefühlen, der von einer harten und rauen Art geblockt werden, ein Alkoholiker den man eigentlich niemals so richtig zuordnen konnte, und eben ein Hex-Core Alien, das man generell als “überflüssig” hätte bezeichnen können. Eine schräge und nicht funktionierende Kombination.

John McLane, der Titelheld aus der “Die Hard” Versoftung “Nakatomi Plaza” war ebenso wie Dalton eine Figur ohne Profil. Während man im Film noch Angst um seine Frau hatte und immer litt wenn McLane blutüberströmt durch die Gänge huschte, wirkte im Spiel alles so nebensächlich, kalt, irrelevant und gespielt cool. Die amerikanische, nicht authentische, Stimme von McLane konnte einfach keine Stimmung erzeugen. Sie war weder wirklich cool, noch konnte sie einfühlsam die Angst um die “eigene” Ehefrau zum Ausdruck bringen. Nicht einmal das “Yippee-ya-yay, motherfucker“ kam so rüber, wie im Film. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Jared (5. Januar 2007)

Burtchen am 05.01.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde noch besonders interessieren, welche Titel euch diesbezüglich enttäuscht haben, also welcher Charakter euch völlig kalt ließ etc.



Der von _DSO (Darkstar One)_. Der Bubi in der bunten Jacke und dem steifen Gesichtsausdruck? Da kam irgendwie gar nix rüber. Auch Liebesgeschichte drum herum war banal, blöd, langweilig.

Obwohl _CoD (1&2)_ eigentlich graphisch und so ganz gut waren, lies mich das Spiel emotional völlig kalt. Das lag wohl daran, dass ich bei CoD jedes mal wieder den Eindruck habe, dass das Spiel mich spielt und nicht ich das Spiel. Man hat den Eindruck in Wirklichkeit fast keinen Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf zu habe. Es ist im Prinzip egal, wie gut ich treffe wie viele Gegner ich ausschalte, wie viele Kameraden ich verliere oder wie vorsichtig man voranschleicht. Spätestens nach 3 Leveln hat manbegriffen, dass das ganze Spiel nur darauf setzt, dass man von Triggerpunkt zu Triggerpunkt sprinten muss, den Rest erledigen die Scripts.

An die meisten emotionslosen Spiele kann ich mich gar nicht mehr errinnern. Die haben halt keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen oder haben die Demozeit kaum überlebt. _Dungen Siege_ vielleicht noch. Obwohl das Spiel an sich gut war, konnte ich mich nie groß mit den Charaktären idenifizieren und in die Story (welche?) versetzen.

Positiv möchte ich vielleicht zu meinem letzten Posting noch *DOOMIII* erwähnen. Zweifelos das grußligste Spiel, dass ich je im Dunkeln gezockt habe. Da zuckzt man schon das eine oder andere mal zusammen. DOOM I &II waren in der Beziehung auch irgendwie komisch. Obwohl man bei der Grafik sicher nie Angst hatte, hatte man ein seltsam leeres, ausgeblichenes Gefühl nach einer 2 ode 3 Stündigen DOOM-Session, wenn man dann in die Realität zurück kehrt. FEAR habe ich leider nie probiert.


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Januar 2007)

> Mich würde noch besonders interessieren, welche Titel euch diesbezüglich enttäuscht haben, also welcher Charakter euch völlig kalt ließ etc.



Ebenfalls Unreal 2. Nicht nur wegen der nicht gerade hervorragenden Story und den durchschnittlichen deutschen Sprechern. Es hatte nicht mehr diese Welt, in der man sich fühlte zu sein, zu tun. Auch das man auf eine weltumspannende Story setzte die Nebencharaktere zulässt deren Charakter überhaupt nicht danach ausgerichtet ist. Es fallen Dialoge die langweiliger nicht sein können und keinen hauch von leidenschaft, Angst oder pure Verzweiflung aufbauten. Mich begeisterte U2 auch bis heute noch und zwar wegen dem Grafikdesign, den das war und ist heut noch für Sci-Fi Titel spitze.

Als Sci-Fi Fan wünsche ich mir Titel die Epischeausmaße erreichen. 
Halo 1+2 hat diese Ausmaße, eine Story die teilweise innovativ ist (Halo-Ringe), durchgestylte Fahrzeuge und Grafik (wenn auch teilw. eintönig) besaß und dem Hintergrund das die Menschheit am Rande der Vernichtung stand. Nicht genug, gab es einen genialen Orchestersoundtrack der diese Bedrohliche Stimmung weiter verschärfte. Die Geschichte wurde vor allem im 2. Teil richtig spannend nur vermisste man eines...

...gut ausgebaute Charaktere. Es kamen Figuren vor die mal kamen und wieder gingen, es starben Freunde zu denen ich keinen Bezug herstellen konnte und mich deswegen auch nicht daran störte. Es ist eines dieser Spiele die zwar begeistern, später aber nicht mehr stark in Erinnerung blieben. Es ist eines dieser Spiele deren Story episch genannt wird, dafür aber nicht die nötigen Charaktere besitzt episch zu sein.


----------



## Elementarteilchen (5. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 05.01.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die stärksten Emotionen, verbunden mit dem obligatorischen und ungläubigen "Ey boah ey" Blick, hatte ich wohl nur bei der Max Payne Serie.[...]


Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, besonders an den 2. Teil mit seiner absolut genialen, filmähnlichen Inszenierung kommt eigentlich nichts auch nur annähernd ran, was ich bisher gespielt hab.
Sonst fällt mir eigentlich nur noch KotoR ein, dass mit Bastila auch einen Charakter hatte, der nicht nur aus Hitpoints und nem Angriffswert bestand. Das hatte mich damals schon genervt, als sie sich für den Spieler opfern wollte und man sie im ersten Moment für tot hielt. Entsprechend gefreut hab ich mich dann natürlich als man sie bein nächsten zusammentreffen (wo sie ja auf der dunklen Seite ist) nicht töten musste und sie am Ende dann sogar retten konnte.

Leider sind solche Momente, wo einem das Wohlergehen der Charaktere doch irgendwie am Herzen liegt viel zu selten. Irgendwie nimmt sich kaum jemand die Zeit Charaktere vernünftig auszuarbeiten und dann auch ins Spiel und die Handlung zu integrieren. Oft hätte ich lieber noch ein paar Dialoge und nicht den hundertsten oder tausendsten Gegner, den ich dann sowieso nur kill u zu erfahren, wies in der Story weitergeht.


----------



## Larsado (5. Januar 2007)

Als emotionslos empfand ich die Sprecher aus "SILENT STORM".
Die Stimmen waren so abgehackt, das man das Gefühl hatte, der Text
sei nicht in einem Stück aufgenommen wurden.

Positiv fand ich "Beyond Good&Evil".
Die Musik vor dem Lechturm hatt regelrecht die Frölichkeit versprüht.
Als die Kinder entführt wurden und Jade im zerstörtem Leuchturm an kam,
hat mich das mitgenommen.

In "Psychonoauts" hab ich mich fast tot gelacht.

Raz: Hey, Coach. Ich hab eine Knopf gefunden. Wenn sie auch einen hätten
         könnten wir Flohüpfen spielen.

Coach: Wenn ich einen Knopf hätte, würdest du in 3 Sekunden sterben.

Tolles Spiel auch wenn ich stellenweise mehr mit der Kammeraführun
als mit den Gegnern zu kämfen hatte.
Mich hatte es geärgert weil ich dadurch oft runter gefallen bin.
Besonders im Zirkus durch den Zeitdruck durfte ich es nochmal tun.


----------



## ShaneRR (5. Januar 2007)

Ganz kalter Kaffee: Unreal 2
Das Mädel hatte die Erotik einer Schaufensterpuppe und die Story das Charme von Haferschleim.

Top: Generell Rollenspiele schaffen es, mich emotional mitzureissen.
Positiv erwähnenswert ist da z.B. "Planescape: Torment".
Auch "Outcast" hatte nicht zuletzt durch die schöne Grafik eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre geschaffen die mich emotional an die gezeigte Welt und ihre Einwohner gefesselt hatte.
Ach, den "ich hab nur was im Auge"-Effekt hatte ich ganz stark bei Final Fantasy 7 als eine der Hauptfiguren relativ früh im Spiel gestorben ist. Wie hieß die nochmal, irgendwas mit A... Aeriel oder so? Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ist Jahre her. ^^

Generell ist bei mir aber die emotionalle Bindung bei Computerspielen deutlich geringer als bei Filmen und vor allem Serien.


----------



## mimiMaster (5. Januar 2007)

Ich fand die Charaktere in "GUN" (US) sehr überzeugend, was aber zum großen Teil auch an der genialen Synchronisation und dem tollen Schnitt der Zwischensequenzen lag.


----------



## crackajack (5. Januar 2007)

> Welche Spiele versuchen, im Spielverlauf Ihre Gefühle zu wecken - und scheitern kläglich?


wecken Gefühle:
*FEAR*
Undurchsichtige Horrorstory, leider mit einem zu großen Durchhänger im Mittelteil.
Das outro war genial: bebbender Sound- keine Ahnung was das soll- dann kommt von weiten eine Staubwand entgegen- man läuft die paar Meter, die man im Glauben das man einen Ausgang suchen müsste weitergelaufen ist, wieder zurück und wird von der Welle erfasst...boah, was war daaas den?  

*Men of Valor*
schaffte im Gegensatz zu Call of Duty und Medal of Honour wirklich durchgehend Story und mehr als nur "ich will überleben" Egoshooter-Spannung durch den Briefwechsel und die durchaus kritischen Fakten zum Vietnamkrieg zu liefern. Und obwohl es doch ein Kriegsshooter war, war es gleichzeitig in manchen Stellen dadurch ein Antikriegshooter.

*Call of Duty*
Überzeugt eig. nur so richtig beim Sturm auf Stalingrad.
Genauso wie in Enemy at the Gates wird einem die Absurdität mit der die Russen Menschenmaterial geopfert haben vor Augen geführt.

*Forsaken*  
Sprachausgabe?
auf einer Nintendokonsole?
Das ich das noch erleben darf.
war zwar nur ein kleiner Satz im intro, aber der war einfach bewegend.
für Module war das halt was besonderes

*doom 3*
Bevor die endlose/ ermüdente (Rückwärts)Action einsetzte, war es zum Fürchten.

*Quake 4*
Glaubwürdige Charaktere(Strauss konnte ich aber nicht leiden, der war zu egozentrisch), stimmiger Sound, "bärig" fürchterliche Aliens und eine Verstümmelung, die einem in die Knochen fährt.

*Vampire Bloodlines*
Source-Engine grafik liebe ich (und ich besitze als Steamverweigerer eben nur VB*g*) Q4, D3, FEAR, Riddick, die kommenden Unreal 3 Spiele sehen dagegen alles nach Plastik aus
Dementsprechend sieht die Spielwelt einfach wie sie meiner Meinung nach heutzutage technisch up to date bestmöglich sein kann.
Viele Dialoge sind alle mit augenzwinkerndem schwarzem Humor vertont.
Jack im tutorial ist eine Wucht.
Umgehauen hat mich dann als Jeanette mich im Asylum gegrüßte mit einer süßen lasziven Stimme. Wow, was für eine nette Tussie, während ein paar seltsame Typen im Hintergrund zu Isolated Herumhüpften.
Das Hotel das schon erwähnt wurde war dann auch noch grandios inszeniert.


			
				hirnreiter am 04.01.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Trauer: *Das Schicksal des Ghoul-Mädchens bei Bloodlines. Das hat mich nicht kaltgelassen.


Zuerst besorgt sie einem die beste Rüstung des Spiels kümmert sich um die Wohnung und dann das...
Heather-schätzchen *schnief*

*Super Metroid*
Das intro, das die Geschichte der Vorgänger ganz kurz erzählt, untermalt mit SNES-sound at its best, stimmt perfekt auf die nachfolgende Erkundung des fremden Planeten ein.
Und beim Schlussgegner als einem das Metroid, das man im vorigen teil eben überleben ließ, hilft einem, während man schon keuchend am Boden kniet und Mother Brain dann wütend seine Kräfte gegen das Metroid einsetzt bis es stirbt und man erst danach wieder zu Kräften kommt.

*Metroid Prime*
die Spielwelt (Eis, Feuer, Grünzeug) war mit der sphärischen Musik einfach bombastisch. Leider fehlte es den Chozo einfach an allem interessantem.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.01.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich "mag" MP 1 und 2


absolutes unterschreib dazu  

*Psychonauts*
Der Kuss zwischen Raz und Lily war ja wohl das Erotischste das man seit Basic Instinct sehen konnte.  
Ne, ernsthaft oder auch nicht  , die ganze Geschichte zwischen Raz und Lily war ein netter Zusatz zum restlichen perfekt vertonten (dt. min. genausogut wie engl.) vor Witz sprühendem Spiel mit absurden Charakteren.

scheitern:
*Prey*
Der Anfang war richtig gut (die stimmige Bar, der Konflikt, den er mit sich selbst vor dem Spiegel im WC ausgefochten hatt), aber danach kommt mir die ganze Indianerchose nicht in Fahrt und die Bedrohung der Außerirdischen war mir nie auch nur annähernd beängstigend.

Ganz besonders das hochgelobte *Runaway * aber auch jedes hirnverbrannte Adventure, wo man Lösungen nie und nimmer duch logisches Nachdenken finden kann  

Bei *The Fall *bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Entwickler Emotionen wecken wollten. Entweder sie sind kläglich gescheitert oder sie haben es selber gewußt das sie den nötigen Level, um es nicht peinlich werden zu lassen, nicht erreichen und deswegen war auch die Zurück in die Zukunft Quest drin  , damit hatten sie eine gewisse nötige Selbstverarsche reingeknüpft, die zum Rest passte. (Schwester und Vater verschwunden- *such*- Vater tot- schade eigentlich- *weitersuch*- Schwester find- sie ist krank- dumm gelaufen- egal- du gestaltest unser aller Zukunft als der große Anführer- ach wo ich? OK von mir aus.....  )

*Far Cry*
Genauso wie bei The Fall glaube ich ja das sich Crytek darüber im Klaren war, das ihr Spiel/ die Geschichte weit von ernst zu nehmend weg ist und darum haben sie unglaublich dämliche Kommentare reingepflanzt.
"Ich zerreiße dich in der Luft." "Ich schieße dir genau zwischen die Augen"  



> Posten Sie Ihr emotionalstes Erlebnis


Das dürfte wohl die Endsequenz von *Mafia *gewesen sein.
Das was Scarface als Film so perfekt gemacht hat, hat Mafia als Spiel hingekriegt. Verbrechen zahlt sich aus!  



> Was war der allererste Titel, der Sie emotional berührte?


Das dürfte wohl *Zelda OoT *gewesen sein.
Als man das kleine Heimatdorf verlässt. Man fühlt sich wie ein kleiner Zwerg, als man das erste mal in die weiten von Hyrule aufbricht. Der Sprung von 2D Zelda zu 3D Zelda war einfach enorm. (da mögen die Texturen noch so matschig und Polygone noch immer auf einer Hand abzählbar sein, das Spiel sieht immer noch gut aus)

Oder es war *Goldeneye*?
Als man das Intro sieht in der Bondtypisch aus dem Lauf auf Bond geblickt wird und der Bildschirm dann rot wird. Danach im ersten Level fährt die Kamera zur Kopfposition und man IST Bond.... (tja, vor Casino Royal hate ich kurz eine Phase wo mir der Arschlochcharakter von Bond passte)



> Welche Musik hat sie emotional besonders berührt?


Ganz klar *Vampire Bloodlines*.
Seit ich ins Asylum bin, höre ich mir die Stücke, da sie als mp3 auf der CD sind, immer wieder an.
vor allem Isolated

dahinter wohl MP 1&2, Metroid Prime, Doom3....



> Mit welchem guten und bösen Charakter konnten Sie am Meisten anfangen, wer erschien Ihnen am glaubwürdigsten?


die Charakter von *Panzers Phase1* fand ich gut gemacht/ vertont
Vor allem die Dialoge von Barnes und Wilson mit der rauchigen Stimme von Barnes waren witzig, obgleich das Spiel nie so mit einer Hurrastimmung daherkommt wie mir Rush for Berlin vorkommt.



> Welche Erzählform eignet sich Ihrer Meinung nach am Besten, Sie emotional einzufangen - Sequenzen, Teamkämpfe, Rätsel?


Rendervideos finde ich nett anzuschauen und bei Blizzardspielen fällt doch immer wieder die Kinnlade runter, aber dabei kommt mir das immer als Belohnung oder als ein ruhiger/beruhigender Teil Präsentation vor. (als intro und outro super, dazwischen kommt es aus Spiel an, ob es passt) So wirklich gut finde ich Ingamesequenzen, wo halt wirklich alles aus einem Guß ist, eben mit einer Grafik, präsentiert wird.
Nur bei Max Payne konnten die völlig andersartigen Comicbilder die durchs Spiel erzeugte Spannung nicht abklingen lassen. Die Musik und die Sprachausgabe lässt es einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (5. Januar 2007)

crackajack am 05.01.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Prey*
> Der Anfang war richtig gut (die stimmige Bar, der Konflikt, den er mit sich selbst vor dem Spiegel im WC ausgefochten hatt), aber danach kommt mir die ganze Indianerchose nicht in Fahrt und die Bedrohung der Außerirdischen war mir nie auch nur annähernd beängstigend.



Es gibt gegen Ende von Prey die Szene 



Spoiler



in der Tommy endlich seine Freundin Jen wiederfindet. Man sieht nur deren Oberkörper durch so ein Fensterchen und sie selbst weiß nicht so ganz genau, was mit ihr geschehen ist. Man denkt sich also, schnell die Freundin retten und endlich weg hier und dann öffnet sich der Verschlag in dem sie steckt und dummerweise ist der Unterkörper nicht mehr so ganz, der der er mal war. Untenrum ist Jen nämlich nun ein ziemlich fieses Monster, das hinter Tommy her ist. In diesem Moment muss man dann Wohl oder Übel die Hälfte der Freundin umbringen, was dann doch ein wenig unerwartet war.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Januar 2007)

Razor am 05.01.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ANGST


Diese Emotion habe ich komplett vergessen, dabei hat mich "Call of Cthulhu" 2006 erneut so richtig das Fürchten gelehrt. Dank des altmodischen Settings, was ganz ohne High-Tech, futuristische Laserwaffen, und überlegene Technik in Form von übertriebenem Shadereinsatz etc. ausgekommen ist, konnte das Spiel in meinen Augen einen sehr eigenwilligen, und extrem düsteren Spielstil vermitteln. Bereits nach der ersten Mission konnte ich mich mit dem psychologisch leicht gestörten Protagonisten "Jack Walters" identifizieren, und fand es jedes mal einfach genial inszeniert wenn er vor lauter Angst begann Selbstgespräche zu führen, oder beim Anblick von arg entstellten Monstern anfing an seinem Gemütszustand zu zweifeln. "_Oh GOD! This CAN'T be true!_"

Hinzu kamen die sehr unterschiedlichen Umgebungen und die vielen kleinen Details die dem Spieler das Gefühl gaben, dass er wirklich Jack Walters sei. Die Folterung, die Jagd durch das nächtliche Städtchen, die Szene wo man einen Vater sieht, der entsetzt die blutverschmierte Leiche seiner kleinen Tochter umklammert. FEAR war für mich nur ein seichtes Lüftchen, das die Bezeichnung "Horror-Shooter" nicht verdient hatte. CoC hingegen war für mich wirklich ein Spiel, das mich sehr mitgenommen hat. Besonders erinnere ich mich an die Szene auf dem Kriegsschiff, wo der Kapitän in seiner Kajüte verbarrikadiert sitzt, und das Vaterunser betet. Schließlich hört man einen Schuss, und einem wird klar, dass sich der arme Kerl vor lauter Angst das Leben genommen hat. Einmalig und sehr fesselnd gemacht. Das ganze Spiel bietet kleine Momente wo man mit dem Held mitfiebert, sich selbst wie jemand fühlt, der in einem surrealen Alptraum gefangen ist, oder jemanden hinterher trauert, der gerade gestorben ist (Tochter vom Priester, kleines Mädchen, Kapitän des Schiffes, Held am Ende). Angst gepaart mit Emotionen, ein sehr gelungener Mix, der mich erstaunlich lange begeistert hat, und mich selbst heute noch gelegentlich erschreckt, obwohl ich das Spiel bereits auswendig kenne. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## oceano (5. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 05.01.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits als man im Intro die Leiche von Max' kleiner Tochter am Boden sah, und Payne die Situation mit einem ungläubigen "Oh god no, please god no!" kommentierte, war es um mich geschehen. Einfach schockierend und ergreifend. Der abschließende "Nooooooo! Schrei, als Max seine tote Frau ein letztes Mal umarmt, hat mich auch ziemlich begeistert und betrübt. Ich hätte es niemals für möglich gehalten, dass eine blöde Polygonfigur, beklebt mit einigen Texturen und synchronisiert von einer markanten Stimme mehr Emotionen transportieren, und glaubwürdig an den Betrachter bringen kann, als ein echter Schauspieler in einem großen Hollywood-Film.




Ich habe auch spontan an genau diese Szene gedacht, als ich das Thema hier las. Ich glaube allerdings, dass es nur deshalb so gut rüberkam, weil man Max in dieser Einstellung grösstenteils von hinten sah wie er auf das Bett gelehnt war und alles wirkte auch etwas surreal. 
Hätte ich ihm dabei ganz klar ins eckige Polygongesicht sehen können, dazu noch dieser steife Mantel, wäre die Wirkung wahrscheinlich weniger gross gewesen.
Ansonsten bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass Spiele mit guten Movies wirklich mithalten könnten was Emotionen anbelangen.

Einzige Ausnahme bildet da für mich der Horror-Effekt. Gegruselt habe ich mich schon so manches mal vor dem Bildschirm...   
Angefangen bei Resident Evil 1 - dieses alte Herrenhaus mit seinen vorgerenderten Hintergründen und den eigenwilligen Kameraeinstellungen war einfach das perfekte Setting für diesen Survival-Horror! 
Danach kam Silent Hill. Die Grafik im ersten Teil war sogar für PS1-Verhältnisse schon  ziemlich schlecht, aber was die da trotzdem noch so draus gemacht haben, ein echtes Meisterstück!    Vor allem was den Sound anbelangt, da sitzt wirklich jeder Ton; und zusammen mit den surrealen Bildern fährt er dir durcj Mark und Bein. Silent Hill (hier waren die Spiele übrigens doch besser als der Film   ) spielt sich einfach wie ein  wahrgewordener Albtraum, im positiven Sinne natürlich!   
Dann kam in der Hinsicht erstmal laaaaaaange Zeit nichts und ich dachte schon ich sei aus dem Alter raus, um mich vor dem Monitor zu gruseln (  ), aber dann spielte ich Condemned!    Sowieso ein Spiel das imho viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hat. Die Polizei, ein Serienkiller und ein ganzer Haufen durchgeknallter Junkies, die hinter jeder Ecke lauern machen Jagd auf dich und du hast nichts anderes als die Gegenstände, die auf dem Boden rumliegen um dich zu wehren. Das hebt den Survival-Horror nochmal auf eine ganz neue Stufe.   
Was mir dabei am meisten im Gedächtnis geblieben ist: 1. Der Freak, der plötzlich aus dem Schrank springt (gabs zwar schon öfters sowas, aber hier hab ich mich wirklich erschreckt   ) und 2. die Sequenz in dem heruntergekommenen Kaufhaus als wieder so ne Psycho-Phase einsetzt und auf einmal hinter deinem Rücken diese Schaufensterpuppen auftauchen. Jedes mal wenn man sich umgedreht hat standen da mehr von den Teilen und sie kamen immer näher, immer mehr immer näher    OMG, ich hab echt gehofft, dass die Szene jetzt endlich mal vorbei ist oder zumindest was passiert, aber diesen Psycho-Terror konnt ich nicht länger aushalten...   


Achja.... ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das auch unter "Emotionen in Computerspielen" fällt, aber hier noch ein paar Games bei den ich sagen würde, die hatten ne Wahnsinns Atmosphäre:
Battlezone2
Omicron: The Nomad Soul
System Shock2
Deus Ex
Vampire: Bloodlines
und.... Geheimtipp: Shadow of the Colossus für PS2


----------



## BIG-MAM (5. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Als ich damals in der zwischen sequenz bei *MAFIA* beobachten musste wie tommy paulies wohnung betritt und dann plötzlich vor paulies leiche steht war ich erst total traurig und dann richtig sauer auf sam und in folge dessen hab ich das letze level in mafia sehr genossen. Schlieslich wurde dann am schluss auch tommy  erschossen und seit dem bete ich das mafia 2 dort weitergeht wo mafia geendet hat, um dann meine thomson in die hand zu nehmen und all die übriggebliebenen von morellos familie aufs korn zu nehmen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (5. Januar 2007)

also wenns ne art award oder sowas gäbe, wäre der sieger 100%ig sicher:
Max Payne!

die szene, wenn er seine tote familie findet oder auch überhaupt der ganze zweite teil mit diesen düsteren comicsequenzen und maxs markiger und dunkler stimme, die durchs spiel leitet...hammer! wenn ich nur das max payne theme als mp3 anhör, werd ich ja schon melancholisch...

ebenfalls klasse waren mafia (die ganze geschichte, die diversen hochs und tiefs...wie wenn jemand den paten und goodfellas in pixel gepresst hätte), metroid prime fürn cube (diese endlose einsamkeit, auf nem fremden planeten ewig weit weg von deiner heimat oder irgendwelchen freundlich gesinnten wesen...du weißt genau die minderheit der bewohner des planeten sind von dir genervt - alle andern wollen nur deinen tod, verbündete gibts nicht...), resident evil 4 fürn cube (sobald man das erste mal durch ein dorf gehetzt wurde, verfolgt von ner horde zombieähnlicher wesen und mit dem gefühl, das ultimative opfer zu sein - das spiel hat den begriff survival horror einfach mal eben neu erfunden!)

ansonste noch ganz spezielle szenen in games, die extrem emotional waren:

- vampire: bloodlines: die geistervilla...das spiel allgemein is großartig und die atmosphäre und story und alles top...aber dieser level is einfach nur heftig. man sieht kaum blut, niemals wirklich einen gegner oder gar irgendwelche abgenagten leichen wie in doom³ - aber die angst ist dafür noch schlimmer als in den dunklen korridoren von doom! normalerweise halt ich echt was aus, aber da, da hab ich erstmal richtig tief durchgeatmet, als ich draußen war!

- oblivion: der letzte auftrag der bruderschaft...die bruderschaftsmissionen waren sowieso die besten, aber das ende war einfach wahnsinn. erst das gehetzte durch tamriel jagen, um den waren auftraggeber der morde zu finden, immer das gefühl, zu spät zu kommen - untermalt von makaberen details wie "mutters kopf"    - und dann als man das haus, den geheimen treffpunkt im blick hat und die hoffnung, das man schnell genug war...und man tritt ein und findet die restlichen mitglieder der schwarzen hand vor und ahnt bereits böses...und dann sieht man luciens verstümmelte, aufs grausamste zugerichtete leiche, man stellt sich vor, was die alles mit ihm gemacht haben  und...argh, da hat ich echt nen kloß im hals. lucien war mein lieblingschar im ganzen game...danach hab ich ausgemacht und fast eine woche kein oblivion gespielt, weil ichs den jungs von bethesda nicht verzeihn konnte, was die mit dem besten char im ganzen spiel gemacht haben und weil ich jedesmal traurig war, wenn ich nur dran gedacht hab...

wär vllt gescheiter gewesen, ich hät danach nicht mehr weiter gespielt, weil die restliche mainquest war ja mal echt lau und das gameplay und design wurde am ende extrem langweilig   

aber mal eine top3 der emotionen:
1. Max Payne 1&2
2. Resident Evil 4
3. Oblivion/Vampires: Bloodlines (oblivion war die eine szene ultraemotional, dafür das restliche spiel mau - boodlines war der level etwas weniger emotional wie bei oblivion, aber das gesamtspiel dafür wesentlich atmosphärischer...)

mfg daffy


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. Januar 2007)

Also mir hat damals als erstes Spiel "The Secret of Monkey Island" emotional zugesetzt. Das war noch am Amiga 500!   

Als ich damals LeChuck mittels Malzbier in höhere Sphären geschickt hab und dann Guybrush und Elaine in der Nahaufnahme zu sehen waren...     *erinner* 

Da war ich echt todtraurig das das Spiel zuende war. Habs dann noch einge Male durchgespielt ( auch heute noch ab und zu am PC ), und was freute ich mich auf den zweiten Teil! Aber so wie beim ersten Mal, so wars nie wieder! *g*


----------



## ArcticWolf (5. Januar 2007)

*Wing Commander*
Als z.B. Commander Blair getötet wurde....diese Schweine !
Die Reihe hat (kenn nur 3,4, Prophecy) geniale Filmsequenzen, man lernt jeden Charakter in vielen Gesprächen genau kennen (z.B. Maniac,...)

*Jagged Alliance 2*
Als Sydney ersachossen wurde und Scope trauerte,
geile Aussagen von Fidel,
die Rede von Miguel nachdem Didranna tot war.
Vorher schon die Gespräche, als man ins Rebellenlager kam.

*Mafia*
Grosses Kino, wie schon erwähnt

*HL: Opposing Force*
N bisschen gruselig wars damals schon, als man runter in die komplett dunklen Katakomben musste, nur mit dem Nachtsichtgerät die dicken Fiecher da unten jagen.

edit
*Grim Fandango*
Tierisch witzig, als der Abschnitt kommt, wo sie mit diesem komischen Auto durch die Strasse heizen *g*

und bei WarCraft3 die Stimme von den Bauern der Menschen:
"ooo kee" "nagut" "huä" "kann das kein anderer machen"


----------



## Buckelkind (5. Januar 2007)

Auf jeden Fall die beiden Max Payne Teile... war schon ziemlich schockierend, wenn man so nach hause kommt und so... nja... 
Mafia...teilweise... aber auch nich soo krass...
Doom3 vonner spannung her... schon krass...

und CS!!! auf jeden, gestern, der headda ey... ich musste sooo flenn alter!!!


----------



## Wound (5. Januar 2007)

Ich denke, das ist ähnlich wie im Kino. Ein Film kann sensuell noch so beeindruckend sein, wenn er es dabei aber nicht schafft, Emotionen auszulösen, dann kann man sich mit nichts identifizieren, weder mitfiebern, noch sich aufregen, wenn jemand ins verderben läuft, noch sich wirklich freuen, wenn eine schwere Aufgabe gemeistert wurde.

Die emotionale Komponente ist für mich von sehr hoher Bedeutung und sagt für mich etwas darüber aus, in welcher Klasse ein Spiel spielt. Beispiele:

*Call of Duty*
Die Szene, in der man als Spieler in Stalingrad erst in der Nußschale unter laufenden Fliegerangriffen über den Fluß getrieben wird, während einem die Politkommissare mit Flüstertüten die angsteinflößendsten Parolen in den Kopf drücken, nur damit man dann waffenlos in Blut und Blei verseuchter Luft einen von einem übermächtigen Gegner besetzten Hügel erstürmt... Links und rechts fallen dauernd Kameraden im pausenlosen MG-Feuer, Vorgesetzte benutzen Dich als Kugelköder und von hinten erschießen die Politkommissare die eigenen Leute, wenn sie versuchen dem sicher vorne lauernden Tod zu entkommen.
Und trotzdem, als die Artillerie schließlich die gesamte Häuserfront, in der sich die deutschen MG-Schützen verschanzt hatten mit fürchterlichem Getöse in Schutt und Asche verwandelt, kommt nicht eine Sekunde Siegesstimmung auf. Die Erleichterung ertrinkt in der Realität des allgegenwärtigen, sinnlosen Todes und dem Leid jedes einzelnen Menschen, egal auf welcher Seite des Gefechts. Der Realitätsbezug läßt sich nicht so leicht abschütteln. Ich war jedenfalls den Tränen nah und habe nach dieser Szene einige Minuten Spielpause gebraucht.
Ich möchte gerne, daß Herr Beckstein mal ganz alleine und "in Ruhe" in einem abgedunkelten Raum, dieses Spiel spielt und sich dann nochmal Gedanken über Killerspiele macht.

*Prey*
Selbst wenn Prey bei der grausamen Teilnahmslosigkeit der Aliens ziemlich dick aufträgt, z.B. bei der Tötungsmaschine, finde ich, daß die Motivation, seine Geliebte vor diesem Tod zu bewahren, voll anschlägt.
Man stelle sich vor, der einzige Mensch, der einem irgendetwas bedeutet, der eigentlich dem eigenen Leben erst einen spürbaren Sinn gibt, hängt hilflos ausgeliefert an einem Transportband und soll zu Gulasch verarbeitet werden. Stundenlang hetzt man durch das riesige Raumschiff, um sie zu finden, nur damit sie kurz darauf wieder entführt und in eine Kampfmaschine integriert wird, die den Spieler töten soll. Es war ein weiterer Wahnsinnig schwieriger Augenblick, wo man nach dem ganzen Geballer mit dem eindeutigen Ziel seine Geliebte zu retten, schließlich von genau dieser gebeten wird, sie zu töten.

*Dark Earth*
Vom Priester unverschuldet zum Ausgestoßenen zu werden, dem keiner mehr traut. Der deutsche Synchronsprecher zumindest des Hauptcharakters hat es fertiggebracht, diese verzweifelte Stimmung nahtlos auf den Spieler zu übertragen. Wie schade, daß das Spiel auf neueren Computern nicht mehr stabil läuft, sonst würde ich es sicher nochmal durchspielen, egal wie bröselig seine Grafik inzwischen wirkt.

Es wären noch viele Spiele zu nennen, in denen ein Großteil der Motivation aus einer emotionalen oder ethischen Bindung entsteht. Wie schon oft geschrieben, ist *Max Payne* ein wirklich gutes Beispiel. *Deus Ex* ein weiteres.

*Bioshock*
Emotionen zu erzeugen ist ein wichtiges Element, um den Spieler in Spielen mit großer Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht vollkommen verloren gehen zu lassen. Rollenspiele fallen einem da sofort ein. Ich mache mir auch deshalb große Hoffnungen auf Bioshock und ein Spielprinzip, indem ich erfolgreich bin, wenn ich meinem Gefühl vertraue oder die Gefühle anderer Charaktere verstehe.


----------



## StefanWeiss (5. Januar 2007)

absolute-heike am 05.01.2007 06:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 04.01.2007 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich an Spiele denke,welche mich emotional entäuscht haben,dann fällt mir als erstes *Oblivion* ein  
Keine Frage,graphisch gesehen ein Top Spiel aber der Rest hinkt ganz klar hinter den Erwartungen her.
Kurz nach seinem Erscheinen besorgte ich mir Oblivion,und war ganz heiß darauf Cyrodill zu erforschen.Ausgelöst wurde diese Vorfreude durch den direkten Vorgänger Morrowind,welcher graphisch zwar eher dröge und zudem ziemlich komplex für einen Anfänger ist,jedoch über eine super Story verfügt.Ich wollte immer mehr wissen über das verschwinden der Dwemer,die Götter, einfach jede Einzelheit.
Oblivion hingegen hat in dieser Beziehung nicht viel zu bieten.Ich habe nicht mehr die Euphorie verspürt wenn ich daedrische Waffen fand.In Morrowind waren sie selten,man hat lange gesucht und hat sich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut endlich mal eine Schulterplatte zu finden  ,bei Oblivion wird man quasi zugebombt mit solchen Waffen/Rüstungen.Auch habe ich mehr von den zuvor so hervorgehobenden Fallen erwartet.Und dann?Da sind ja die Socken meiner Oma erschreckender als diese unfreiwillig komischen Fallen...Generell hatte ich mit mehr "Gänsehaut" effekten gerechnet,ob in der Welt von Oblivion oder in normalen Dungeons.Stattdessen rufen die aufgespießten Köpfe in Oblivion keinen Ekel hervor,sie sind auf dauer nur noch langweilig.Die Hauptstory ist zwar spannend (auch nur beim ersten mal spielen) aber es fehlen Innovationen.Generell fühlte ich mich mit meinem Nordkrieger weniger verbunden als ne Fliege mit nem Hundehaufen...
Die Welt von Oblivion ist einfach zu steril und bis auf ein paar lustige sowie ehrfürchtige Augenblicke (aufgrund der Graphik) ist es einfach nicht so motivierend.Ein Spiel lebt meist von den Emotionen die es verursacht.
Beispielsweise wird Mafia für seine gute Story und die Wendungen im Spielverlauf geliebt.Man verspürt mitgefühl und trauer.Spiele wie Doom gruseln und Battlefield macht einfach Spaß.Aber Oblivion?Seit dem ersten durchspielen liegt es bei mir in der Ecke und gammelt rum.Nicht zuletzt wegen den mangelnden Emotionen,oder vielmehr dem Versuch der Entwickler eine epische Stimmung zu verbreiten.
Beim ersten mal durchspielen macht es noch Spaß,aber aufgrund der Vertonung, der Sterilität u.a. kommen bei mir wenig bis keine Emotionen auf.

mfg,
Mariachi


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Januar 2007)

Musses unbedingt PC sein?
Falls nicht, würde ich Alundra einbringen (PSONE). Als der Alte stirbt, der einen so warmherzig empfing, war das schon sehr rüheselig. Ich hab lange getrauert. Zumal man von ihm immer geile Waffen und nette Tipps bekam.

Beim PC würde ich auf Aquanox 1 tippen. Als Sick Lisa von den Bionten erwischt wurde, war das schon ziemlich heftig. Arme Lisa. Oder der Abschuss von General Cox... unfeine Sache, das...
Aber die coolen Sprüche von Dopamin Harp haben mich schnell wieder aufgepeppelt.


----------



## NtrOpY (6. Januar 2007)

*Beyond Good and Evil*
Ein Titel der leider viel weniger Beachtung fand als er verdiente. Schöne stellen waren die Jamaikanischen Rhinos der Werkstatt, über die ich mich halb tot gelacht habe, der Angriff auf das Haus von Jade, wenn ich mich nicht irre starb da sogar jemand. Zumindest ging mir dies ganze sehr nahe. Insgesamt ein sehr 
emotionsgeladenes Spiel.

*Gothic I + II*
Der erste Teil war pure Freude, das Erforschen des Landes, die Quests, in der Regel habe ich bei dem Teil eher Glück verspürt als alles andere. Die glücklichsten Momente des zweiten Teils waren eigentlich das Wiederfinden der alten Charaktere von damals.

*System Shock 2*
Die Atmosphäre ging nicht nur unter die Haut. Wenn Xerxes (die KI des Raumschiffes in dem der Spieler sich befindet) sich plötzlich meldete und von einer Lesung in der Schiffsmesse sprach um anschliessend ein paar Roboter auf einen loszuschicken, das war einfach nur genial. Ebenso die Emails und Logs die überall rumlagen. Sehr gut fand ich die, in denen man die Verwandlung der Sprecher in "Mitglieder" der Masse durch Stimmmodulation mitbekommt.

Zusammenfassend möchte ich sagen, dass es bei mir zumindest nur wirklich emotionale Beziehungen zu den Charakteren in Spielen gibt, wenn diese eine Stimme haben. Wenn ich nur Text lese die ganze Zeit, werden mir die Charaktere egal. Wichtig ist ebenso der gute Umgang mit der Hintergrundmusik. Leider gelingt dies nicht immer, oft sind Stücke die Dramen begleiten zu schwer und zu pathetisch angelegt, so dass man sich darüber eher aufregt als mitzuflennen. Wer was über gescheiten Musikeinsatz lernen will möge sich dem japanischem Kino widmen. Insbesondere "Hana Bi","19", "Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland" und "Prinzessin Mononoke"

NtrOpY, hat auch nur was im Auge


----------



## Moosplauze (6. Januar 2007)

Ganz klar Max Payne Teil 1 !


----------



## Klon1234 (6. Januar 2007)

Mein Favorit ist da eindeutig Max Payne 2. Die bis zum Ende spannende Story hat mich komplett in ihren Bann gezogen und all die Intrigen und Storywendungen rund um Max und Mona haben ihren Teil dazu getan. Und als Mona dann starb, da brauch für mich eine halbe Welt zusammen. Die Verbindung zu ihr als Charakter dieser Geschichte war bei mir einfach ziemlich groß geworden und das Ende von ihr hat mich dann einfach nur traurig gestimmt und ich saß mindestens 10 Minten mit offenem Mund vor meinem PC  und wusste nicht, was ich machen sollte.


----------



## juergen-usb (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

nettes Thema „Emotionen in PC Spielen, zu Zeiten da die meisten PC Spieler als potenzielle „Killer der nächsten Generation“ angesehen werden.

Aber nun als mittlerweile gereifter Spieler (spiele seit mehr als 20 Jahren)
Muss ich klar sagen. Ja es gibt viele Spiele die die unterschiedlichsten Emotionen wecken können.

Nur um zwei zu nennen.

1. Doom3 spiele ich im abgedunkelten Zimmer nur beleuchtet durch mein Revoltec Lightboard. Die gruselige Stimmung und Spannung die durch das hin und her schleichen in dem dunklen Spiel erzeugt wird ist teilweise Nervenkitzel pur.
Nicht nur einmal habe ich mich derart erschrocken, wenn wieder aus dem nichts ein Gegner auftauchte und ich damit nicht gerechnet hatte und mir fiel die Zigarette aus der Hand ins Bierglas (das dann auch noch umkippte).

Das andere Spiel was mich auf eine andere Art sehr berührt hat war:

2. Shadow Man „Rette Deine Seele“

Auf der Suche nach Seelen im Reich der Toten trifft Shadow Man/Mike
oft auf Spuren seines kleinen toten Bruder Luke. Der ruft  ihn mit zittriger Stimme um Hilfe an oder er steht unerreichbar für Mike an Stellen wo er nicht hin kommt mit einem Teddybär im Arm und weint. Diese Szenen in dem Spiel sind herz zerreisend.
Als Spieler möchte man irgendwie eingreifen, kann es aber natürlich nicht, da es ja vom Spiel her so gewollt ist.

Ich denke mal das man in jedem halbwegs vernünftigen PC Spiel Emotionen wecken kann. Vor allem dann wenn man es selber zulässt und sich mit dem Spieler/Spielfigur identifiziert.


----------



## BlackDead (6. Januar 2007)

Zwar hat es noch kein Spiel geschafft mich hunderprozentig emotionell mitzureißen aber manche Szenen bleiben einen im Gedächtnis.


Prince of Persia The two Thrones: Das Outro fand ich persönlich einfach genial da es quasi da aufhört wo Sands of Time beginnt. Ich fand das einfach einen wunderbaren Abschluss der neuen Prince of Persia Reihe. 

Psychonauts obwohl das Spiel sehr humorvoll ist gab es da eine Szene die ich sehr dramatisch fand.  In der Gedanken Welt von Milla Vodello gibt es einen dunklen Raum wo man erfährt das sie einige Kinder aufgezogen hat die alle bei einen Feuer umkamen und sie sich die Schuld gibt an den Tod der Kinder gibt. 
Anschließend kommt man in Raum der in Flammen steht und in diesen Flammen sieht man Schatten der toten Kinder und man hört sie Sachen flüstern wie: "Warum hast du uns sterben lassen"?, "Hilf uns". Die Szene war wirklich dramatisch und ich hätte nie damit gerechnet sie in den Spiel vorzufinden. 

Grim Fandango hatte auch ein wunderbares Ende besonders mit dieser Musikuntermalung.


----------



## Razor (6. Januar 2007)

ich erinnere mich grade an das einzigste Mal, an dem ich bei einem Computerspiel laut AAAAAAAAARGH geschrien habe 


*Condemned*

die Stelle mit dem "toten" Jungen in dem Schulspind.
Nachdem man die verstörende Szene über seine Flucht mitangesehen hat, is man wieder völlig im "Alltag", schießt als Ermittler Bilder von dem vermeintlichen Todesschauplatz.
Bis plötzlich *grapsch* - _Help me_.....

Razor: *AAAAAARRR-* .....Lufthol.... (wie der Typ danach so ruhig bleiben konnte  :-o  ich hätte erstmal vor Schreck auf den armen Jungen eingeschlagen (bei der Vorgeschichte des Spiels))

Das Spiel hat die ganze Zeit über die beklemmende Atmo konstant gehalten.

€dit: ääähm...Be advised, this Link contains extreme violent graphics and may disturb younger viewers.... Link
(das Youtube Video zeigt die von mir beschriebene Szene, Click auf eigene Verantwortung)


----------



## Sukultan (7. Januar 2007)

Wirklich emotional berührt war ich bei "Max Payne" 1 und 2.

Die Geschichte eines gebrochenen Mannes im Kampf mit seinen inneren Dämonen fand ich sehr realistisch und glaubwürdig.
Wobei mich der zweite Teil noch mehr berührt hat. Die aufkeimende Liebe zwischen Max und Mona, - die bis dahin in einer kalten und bis ins Mark korrupten Welt nur versucht haben, zu überleben - trug Hoffnung in sich. Doch Monas plötzlicher Tod zerstörte diese Hoffnung und ließ Max allein zurück. Vielleicht noch einsamer, als er schon zuvor gewesen war.

Dabei paßte es gut, daß diese Geschichte ausgerechnet in einen Ego-Shooter eingebettet war.
Max blutiger Weg durch die Story wurde durch eine Gewalthandlung, nämlich dem Mord an seiner Frau und seinem Kind, ausgelöst. Sein innerer, verzweifelter Kampf, mit dieser schrecklichen Tat fertig zu werden, äußerte sich in den kurzen, dynamischen Gefechten, die ich immer als hart und irgendwie "wütend" empfand. Denn Wut war in der Handlung auch eines von Max Hauptmotiven. Nicht nur Wut auf die Welt, sondern auch Wut auf sich selbst, weil er ja meinte versagt zu haben, da er - besonders auch in seiner Funktion als Polizist - seine Familie nicht beschützen konnte.
Er trug die Gewalt, die ihm angetan wurde, zurück in die Welt.

Das er letztenendes zwar seine Rache bekam, diese Rache aber nichts weiter als ein hohles Gefühl in ihm hinterließ, fand ich auch sehr realistisch. Zumal er ja auch nicht wirklich auf Rache aus war.

Sehr schön getragen wurde die Handlung natürlich auch durch den Soundtrack. Besonders im zweiten Teil (und auch ich stimme hier still im Chor meiner Vorredner in den Song "Late Goodbye" ein).

Ich spiele beide Spiele immer noch regelmäßig.


----------



## SPQR666 (7. Januar 2007)

aha! ein perfektes thema um sich vom killerspiel-klischee zu distanzieren.

mein wohl größtes hochgefühl war wohl ganz am schluss von half life 2 , als ich endlich nach langen kämpfen um city 17 in der zitadelle die blaue gravity gun bekam. sofort war mir klar: mit diesem ding kannst du endlich die unterjochten menschen befreien und die combine schlagen.
das spiel zeichnet sich sowieso insgesamt durch genial geschriebene und gesprochene charaktere aus, die vorallem wegen der guten grafik so menschlich und realistisch erscheinen. die handlung ist zwar eine bekannte, nämlich die geschichte eines einsamen helden der loszieht um die welt zu retten, aber trotzdem auch sehr gut und überzeugend. 

der makaberste moment war in oblivion in der quest der dunklen bruderschaft als lucien lachance als spion verdächtigt auf dem bauernhof apfelwacht von seinen eigenen leuten umgebracht und sein körper anschließend entstellt wird. es war schon ein wenig traurig seinen herrn und meister zu sehen wie er da tot, verunstaltet und unschuldig hängt.


----------



## kuechenhilfe (8. Januar 2007)

hallo alle zusammen....
also mir fallen da spontan 2 titel ein und zwar zum einem Call of duty 2.
da jetzt nicht eine bestimmte szene, sondern das spiel im allgemeinen ( außer die missionen mit dem panzer.... gähn) ich fand die stimmung so gewaltig das ich mich öfters in einer ecke versteckt habe und mich panisch umsah.   wie einer der anderen leser schon bemerkte, er meinte es allerdings nicht positiv, hatte ich öfter das gefühl das es gar nicht darauf ankommt was ich mache. was ich in einem "Kriegs"-spiel eigentlich ziemlich klasse finde. überall schien etwas zu passieren, hörte ich meine kameraden rufen und es knallen.....
atmosphärisch einfach genial! zwar hatte ich keine "wirklichen" emotionen bei bestimmten npc´s aber die grundstimmung, dieses chaos, wenn der kampf ausbricht oder die ruhe vor dem sturm empfand ich als großes kino!
und dann noch metal gear solid 2
eigentlich kein starker titel... ich kaufte es mir als es rauskam und spielte es auch am selben tag durch   ich bin zu diesem zeitpunkt grad umgezogen und meine wohnung war nocht nicht wirklich möbeliert.    als ich dann nach circa 
5-7 stunden, die genaue zeit weiß ich nicht mehr, kurz vor dem oberfuzzi war, bekam ich seltsame funksprüche zu hören die mich auf das extremste verwirrten.
so zum beispiel : die freundin des helden " als du nicht da warst bin ich in deine wohnung gegangen " , das war natürlich noch nicht schlimm und mein held sagte nur : " was?" darauf wieder, diesmal schluchzend : " alles was darin stand war nur ein stuhl! ein leeres zimmer mit einem stuhl darin."
ich sah mich in meiner wohnung um..... fernseher, matratze, tisch, stuhl, pc....
naja, ist doch nur n spiel. kurz danach ein funkspruch von meinem general : "du warst jetzt lange genug am pc, mach mal ne  pause" , " ich meine es ernst mach aus " und " ruh dich doch erstmal ein bisschen aus". das war doch krank! woher wusste der das schon länger am pc sitze? ich fing an mich verstohlen umzuschauen, ging durch meine wohnung und sah sogar im kühlschrank nach   nichts. in noch keinem anderen moment meiner spielelaufbahn hat mich ein spiel so verwirrt und gegruselt   in diesem sinne..... eure küchenhilfe

p.s. alle rechtschreibfehler sind natürlich beabsichtigt


----------



## crackajack (8. Januar 2007)

BlackDead am 06.01.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Psychonauts *obwohl das Spiel sehr humorvoll ist gab es da eine Szene die ich sehr dramatisch fand.  In der Gedanken Welt von Milla Vodello gibt es einen dunklen Raum wo man erfährt das sie einige Kinder aufgezogen hat die alle bei einen Feuer umkamen und sie sich die Schuld gibt an den Tod der Kinder gibt.
> Anschließend kommt man in Raum der in Flammen steht und in diesen Flammen sieht man Schatten der toten Kinder und man hört sie Sachen flüstern wie: "Warum hast du uns sterben lassen"?, "Hilf uns".


In dem Raum wurde ich fast wahnsinnig. Beim ersten Besuch bin ich kurz rein, habe mich umgesehen und wieder raus. So richtig bewusst auf die akkustische Untermalung habe ich da nicht geachtet und daher kaum was mitbekommen. Erst nachdem ich es durchgespielt habe und nach den letzten Trugbildern in der Vodello-welt suchte, habe ich in dem Glauben die könnten da drin sein, wenn man irgendwie aus dem Käfig rauskommt, länger herumprobiert. Dementsprechend bin ich da minutenlang herumgehüpft und habe an jeder Stelle irgendwas versucht, aber nichts gefunden und die ganze Zeit das schreckliche leidende Gekreische der Kinder.....heftigst gänsehauterzeugend (da war Doom3- selbst der spannende Anfang-  weniger beängstigend  ernsthaft)




			
				Weird_Sheep am 05.01.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt gegen Ende von *Prey *die Szene in der Tommy endlich seine Freundin Jen wiederfindet. Man sieht nur deren Oberkörper durch so ein Fensterchen und sie selbst weiß nicht so ganz genau, was mit ihr geschehen ist. Man denkt sich also, schnell die Freundin retten und endlich weg hier und dann öffnet sich der Verschlag in dem sie steckt und dummerweise ist der Unterkörper nicht mehr so ganz, der der er mal war. Untenrum ist Jen nämlich nun ein ziemlich fieses Monster, das hinter Tommy her ist. In diesem Moment muss man dann Wohl oder Übel die Hälfte der Freundin umbringen, was dann doch ein wenig unerwartet war.


ganz einfach gesagt war mir das ziemlich egal, weil die ganze Atmosphäre im Spiel nach dem gelungenem Beginn nie mehr passte:
*** Man wird getrennt und selber glücklicherweise befreit. Erster "Fehler"; was suchte die organische Doom3welt im eher mechanischem Quake4universum? Sind das jetzt (eher weniger) intelligente (im kollektiv denkende?) Aliens oder eine Art schleimiger Parasit? Außerdem fand ich die Vernichtungsmaschinen grausamer wie die eigentlich pööösen Aliens.
Danach trifft man Opa, während er getötet wird. Kurz danach stirbt man selber und trifft- hossa!- natürlich den Geist von Opa und wird in die Supermankräfte der Cherokee eingeweiht.*** Ein Flieger stürzt ab, man findet einen Schulbus und kämpft sogleich gegen die Geister von Kinder (!). (was man auch ein zweites mal noch macht  Hallo USK? Bei Quake4 (uk) gab es nichts was auch nur entfernt so seltsam/befremdlich war.....) Dann trifft man die Anführerin von der Rebellenorganisation. blabla *** Dann findet man Jen. *** Dann stirbt die Anfüherin bei einem kleinen Scharmützel und Jen geht verloren. Dann trifft man Jen in ihrer "Extendet Edition" und macht sie "widerstrebend, schmerzerfüllt" platt. *** Der Cliffhanger am Schluss macht für mich nur noch mehr den Eindruck das Prey ein Episodenspiel ist ohne es offiziell so genannt zu haben.
(*** kennzeichnen Stellen wo ich mir ein paar neue Storyteile bzw. Verbesserungen in den vorhandenen Storysequenzen oder viel mehr Spielzeit gewünscht hätte. Monologe von Tommy, darüber wie toll doch Jen ist, wie schlimm der Tag doch verläuft oder was auch immer, wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen, zumal er ja mit seiner Flucherei bewiesen hat, das er sowas in der Art drauf hat. So hatte Tommy beim Gefluche mehr Emotion als ich im gesamten Spiel. Und wenn dieses Emotionsverhältnis sowas von aus dem Gleichgewicht ist, dann macht es die ganze Geschichte nur noch schlechter.)



			
				Wound am 05.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *Prey*
> [...] daß die Motivation, seine Geliebte vor diesem Tod zu bewahren, voll anschlägt.
> Man stelle sich vor, der einzige Mensch, der einem irgendetwas bedeutet, der eigentlich dem eigenen Leben erst einen spürbaren Sinn gibt, hängt hilflos ausgeliefert an einem Transportband und soll zu Gulasch verarbeitet werden. _Stundenlang hetzt man durch das riesige Raumschiff, um sie zu finden_....


noch einer der das gut fand  ....nunja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und wenn man mit obigen Satz als Primärziel herangeht verläuft die Suche nach Jen wohl sicherlich anders.
Mich hätte die Indianergeschcihte mehr interessiert bzw. bessere Rätseleinlagen....oder vielleicht wäre bei mir das Spiel besser angekommen, wenn die halbgaren Schwerkraft und Portalinnovationen weggelassen worden wären. Oder eben vernünftigere längere Storypräsentation. So passte es imo einfach nirgends zusammen.



> *Bioshock*
> Emotionen zu erzeugen ist ein wichtiges Element, um den Spieler in Spielen mit großer Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht vollkommen verloren gehen zu lassen. Rollenspiele fallen einem da sofort ein. Ich mache mir auch deshalb große Hoffnungen auf Bioshock und ein Spielprinzip, indem ich erfolgreich bin, wenn ich meinem Gefühl vertraue oder die Gefühle anderer Charaktere verstehe.


das mit dem bizarren little sister- Szenen fand ich in den bisherigen Videos abstoßend....der Rest des Spiels könnte aber etwas werden



*Beyond Good & Evil* ging bei mir genauso wie Prey nur als unstimmig durch.
Der Anfang war dramatisch.
Aber schon die Werkstatt war dann aufgesetzt lustig.
Der ganze Widerstandskampf sollte dann wieder ernst sein, aber mit den Charakteren?
Und dann noch die große überraschende Aufklärung beim Schlussgegner?
 
Neenee, das war mir zu sehr unstimmiger Mischmasch.


*Eternal Darkness* (Cube)
Bei ED fand ich den Level in der Kirche während im Hintergrund der erste Weltkrieg tobte gelungen. Man konnte sich fast gar nicht auf das eigentliche Spiel konzentrieren weil es so krachte und rumste. Man hatte irgendwie dauernd das Gefühl das gleich das ganze Haus zusammenfallen könnte. und dem Spiel konnte man das zutrauen->
Außerdem heftig die Szenen (Sanity Effects), wo das Programm einen "verarscht".
Ich habe leider nur eine Storyline durchgespielt und daher nur einen Bruchteil davon selber erlebt.
Das kostete echt Nerven.



Wie sieht es eigentlich in näherer Zukunft aus?
Metroid Prime 3 wird wieder in einer einsamen feindlichen Welt spielen. (bestes Aliensfeeling)
Haze könnte sich mit Krieg (oder Weltpolizei?) kritisch auseinandersetzen.
Alan Wake sollte typisch Remedy was werden. (auch wenn ich mir noch immer nicht so Recht was drunter vorstellen kann)
Aber ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, was noch kommt (Mafia2, Max Payne3  ).....oder vergesse ich da was?


----------



## plutonium67 (8. Januar 2007)

Ich will ja nicht unhöflich wirken, aber im Titel steht frech etwas von Gewinnspiel, nur wird im Text kein bisschen darauf eingegangen?! Das war sicher so ein Locker, um sich diesen Thread anzuschauen


----------



## sabolein (9. Januar 2007)

plutonium67 am 08.01.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht unhöflich wirken, aber im Titel steht frech etwas von Gewinnspiel, nur wird im Text kein bisschen darauf eingegangen?! Das war sicher so ein Locker, um sich diesen Thread anzuschauen


 die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt   

Aber zum Thema - das erste SPiel, an das ich mich "gefesselt" fühlte, war "Phantasmagoria" - da hab ich stundenlang gedaddelt und bin immer mitgestorben.


----------



## Schlitzohr (10. Januar 2007)

Die erschütternste Szene welche an welche ich mich kürzlich erinnern konnte kam in Quake 4 vor. Als der Protagonist zum Strogg oder besser gesagt Halbstrogg umgewandelt wird bis in seinen Truppe im letzten Moment rettet. Diese Szenen waren sehr schwer verdaulich als er auf den Förderband seinen einzelnene Körperteile abgesäbelt bekommt und znd zum bösen Strogg umgewandelt werden soll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr am 10.01.2007 06:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die erschütternste Szene welche an welche ich mich kürzlich erinnern konnte kam in Quake 4 vor. Als der Protagonist zum Strogg oder besser gesagt Halbstrogg umgewandelt wird bis in seinen Truppe im letzten Moment rettet. Diese Szenen waren sehr schwer verdaulich als er auf den Förderband seinen einzelnene Körperteile abgesäbelt bekommt und znd zum bösen Strogg umgewandelt werden soll.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das war emotional und auch atmosphärisch sehr "bewegend".


----------



## Dragazar (4. Februar 2007)

also am meisten hat mich bis jetzt die szene aus Final Fantasy 8, in der squall
von der bösen königin mit nem eiszapfen getroffen wird und rinoa den tränen nahe ist, berührt....
überhaupt war FF8 das erste spiel des mich richtig eotional berührt hat und deswegen ist es mir warscheinlich so in erinnerung geblieben...
und ich find die final fantasy serie ist so oder so verdammt toll gemacht, ich mag zwar des kampfsystem überhaupt nicht aber durch die ganzen super animierten zwischensequenzen, <--antwort auf die frage was am besten emotionen rüber bringt..., wurdest du sehr an das spiel gefesselt...

Ps: hab mia scho ziemlich oft überlegt ob ich mir max payne 2 zu leg soll und naja ich werds jetzt demnächst ma machn..


----------



## Burtchen (4. Februar 2007)

sabolein am 09.01.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> plutonium67 am 08.01.2007 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wer genau liest, wird auch über diesen Satz gestolpert sein:



> Unter allen Kommentaren wird ein Titel mit echtem emotionalen Mehrwert verlost!



Den Gewinner gebe ich im Laufe der nächsten Tage hier bekannt


----------

